# A quoi penses-tu?



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

- Mon piano et ma moto me manquent
- Mes vinyles me manquent
- J'ai envie de fumer une clope
- C'est quoi ce couinement qui vient du chauffe eau?
- C'est d&#233;bile ce que j'&#233;cris?
- Pourquoi j'ai pas mis "S&#233;go me manque" en premier?
- Je reviens en France en janvier ou pas?
- Est ce que je vais bient&#244;t revoir Caro?
- Je devrai peut &#234;tre aller me coucher?
- Hm... non, avant je vais me rouler une clope.
*se roule une clope*
- Qu'est ce que je peux &#233;crire?
- Ca va pitet les faire chier ce genre de choses?
- Tampis, si j'ai l'air chiant ils me le diront, je me prendrai une bache et basta.
- Bon quand ma clope est finie, je vais me coucher...
- Demain je fais quoi?
- Ah oui je dois aller &#224; Soho faire la tourn&#233;e des pubs pour un job.
- Il faut aussi que j'appelle le resto indien qui recrute un kitchen porter.
- T'ain c'est nul comme job! Recurer les tables, la cuisine et la vaiselle ca doit &#234;tre chiant au vu de la paye...
- J'esp&#232;re que MacDo va me rappeler pour un job.
- Et puis en fait non, je crois que j'ai envie de rentrer, Londres ca me soule.
- Merde, arr&#232;te Khyu! C'est quoi ces remarques d'enfants gat&#233;s?! t'as de la chance d'&#234;tre &#224; Londres. Tout le monde n'a pas cette opportunit&#233;. Profite en...
- Ouai mais bon, j'ai envie de rentrer en France, me trouver un job basique pour rembourser mes parents...
- Je vais pouvoir me payer mon permis voiture comme &#231;a, r&#233;assurer le SV et faire r&#233;parer ma jante arri&#232;re.
- Oui mais les autres? ils vont penser quoi de toi? Que t'es un l&#226;che, que t'as pas de motivation.
- Nan mais attend, quand m&#234;me... t'es partie un sac sur le dos &#224; l'aveuglette, t'as am&#233;lior&#233; ton anglais et t'as fait des rencontres.
- T'as m&#234;me un experience de la colloc!
- Ouai c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal mais je vais quand m&#234;me avoir l'air d'un l&#226;che, d'un gars qui en veut pas. Ils vont se foutre de ma gueule.
- Pourquoi il couine ce chauffe eau?
- Ouai c'est &#231;a, d&#233;vie du sujet. On dirai presque que tu ne l'as pas fait expr&#232;s!
- Ouai bon ca va, j'accepte pas... merde, je pensais &#224; quoi?
- Bon tampis. C'est quand d&#233;j&#224; les inscriptions &#224; Penninghen? Le 16 mars.
- Je fais un book ou pas? ca vaut le coup?
- Je verrai, c'est pas press&#233;.
- Mais si, pr&#233;vois les trucs mon grand. Fais pas tout au dernier moment comme Pierre.
- Mais Pierre il a de la moule, il s'en sort toujours! C'est l'ariston metron qu'il dit.
- Oui mais ca c'est quand il devine l'heure... 
- C'est brouill&#233; l&#224;. Pourquoi tu penses &#224; &#231;a?
- Je complique un truc simple encore!
- Caro elle a raison en fait.
- Pourquoi je poste cette bouillie sur MacG? Ca rime &#224; quoi?
- Bah tu veux faire ton interessant.
- Ouai pitet. Ca reviendrai &#224; quoi tout &#231;a?
- A te faire aimer/apprecier des autres...
- Pffff, j'ai donc un probl&#232;me d'ordre affectif.
- Mais pourquoi tu dis tout &#231;a l&#224;? Ils t'ont grill&#233;s, c'est mort. Maintenant tu vas avoir une sale reput'...
- Mouai. Tampis. J'ai envie d'&#234;tre aim&#233;, c'est un mal?
- Non. Mais aime toi d'abord. 
- M'aimer d'abord. Si je n'arrive pas &#224; me trouver, comment je peux m'aimer?
- Je sais pas. Bois encore une gorg&#233;e de Foster's, ca te donnera des id&#233;es.
- Ouai t'as raison. Merde, la canette est vide. Je vais au frigo?


----------



## krystof (15 Décembre 2006)

Faudrait vraiment quil arrête la sauce avec les pâtes, Sonnyboy.
BackCat... pfffff, jen mange 12, tous les matins, au petit déjeuné.
Quel homme, ce DocEvil !
Cétait vraiment bien hier soir, surtout la huitième.
Patochman, le Napoléon des bacs à sable.
Faudrait que je pense à soumettre ce slogan : MacGénération, le Télérama des Forums.
Cétait vraiment bien ce matin, surtout la cinquième.
Amok, cest vraiment du surfait.
Promis, demain, je recommence à boire.
Il est vraiment sexy en blouse blanche, cheveux zo vent, ce jpmiss.
Jai encore oublié de couper le gaz ce matin.
La guerre, cest vraiment pas bien... mais bon, une de temps en temps, ça peut pas faire de mal.
Jai faim.
Note : demander à la jeune stagiaire de passer sous le bureau.
Non, finalement, je crois que je naime pas les chiens.
Ça va vraiment être bien ce soir, surtout la neuvième.
Si on mettait tous les cons dans un pot, je serais le seul. Tous les autres iraient sur le couvercle.
Je déprime, envoyez moi des points disco.... non, jdéconne.
Encore un post de haut vol. Je maime.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Tiens un topic à la con ...
Mauvais temps
J'ai envie de baiser
Une Clope
Un Café
Un Mac
...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Cétait vraiment bien hier soir, surtout la huitième.
> 
> Cétait vraiment bien ce matin, surtout la cinquième.
> 
> Ça va vraiment être bien ce soir, surtout la neuvième.



Ahhh  Beethoven :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> - Pourquoi je poste cette bouillie sur MacG? Ca rime à quoi?



ah oui tiens ?  bonne question ça !


----------



## krystof (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4091761 a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh  Beethoven :rateau:


 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4090698 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça va être simple... je suis sourd.


 
Monsieur est connaisseur... :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2006)

NB : Penser &#224; lutter contre l'effet de cerf.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Monsieur est connaisseur... :rateau:


Hein ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2006)

Tout de suite.... :rose:
_Et de temps à autre, aussi !...._ :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

- rien
- rien
- rien
- rien
- rien
- rien
- J'ai faim
- rien
- rien
- rien
- rien
- Faudrait que j'aille aux chiottes.
- J'ai la flemme
- rien
- rien
- rien
- rien
....


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> - rien
> - rien
> - rien
> - rien
> ...



merci de rester dans le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> - rien
> - rien
> - rien
> - rien
> ...



Je rêverai que ce soit aussi simple! 
Tu fais comment? Tu es né comme ça?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2006)

- encore deux heures
- j'ai une envie de pioncer grave
- tiens Harry Potter 7 sort en juin 2007
- mais c'est quoi cette musique dans mon Itunes?
- J'écoute vraiment des daubes parfois
- quelle heure?
- ah putain...
- Bon allez, je vais boire un verre d'eau....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est donc à ça que vous pensez quand vous regardez un fil de Khyu ?

Moi, non.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est donc à ça que vous pensez quand vous regardez un fil de Khyu ?
> 
> Moi, non.



tirhum oui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est donc à ça que vous pensez quand vous regardez un fil de Khyu ?
> 
> Moi, non.


Et un poil?

... de Khyu?



OH OH OH OH OH OH OH OH!!!!!


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2006)

Ah ? Le soleil va se coucher ?
Des cons postent
Les modos vont se r&#233;veiller
Surveiller les fesses de h&#232;res
Ne pas croire aricosec
Pas de clope demain comme toujours depuis toujours
Sortir la tarte aux pommes du four
Pourquoi restent-ils debout ?
Des moins que rien
rien
rien
rien
...
rien
rien
rien
C'est pas ce qui va leur donner du boulot
Z'avez pas un roro siouplait ?
Qu'est-ce qu'il fout l&#224; dedans
Une tour d'ivoire en zinc
Un zinc de papier
Un papier en b&#233;ton
Le r&#234;ve du journalisse
MacG&#233; que de conneries on &#233;crit en ton nom !
Faudra bien qu'ils y passent
Je ne m'attendais pas &#224; &#231;a
Encore un verre d'eau
Non le verre est en plastique
Combien de temps resteront-ils ?
Sa frangine a gagn&#233; au loto comme d'habitudeuuuuh
Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils attendent !!!
On verra apr&#232;s quand tout sera termin&#233; la gueule qu'ils feront
Vous n'en avez pas marre de lire toutes ces conneries...
...celles d'avant le post 17 ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et un poil?
> 
> ... de Khyu?
> 
> ...




Trop Khyul celle là...  

Je voulais la faire en premier. :bebe:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> ...celles d'avant le post 17 ?



[aparté] alors là sur le plan technique c'est pas évident, hein, passeque il _suffirait_ que quelqu'un ait posté en même temps, hein, ou bien plutôt, juste avant toi, et bien la chute de ton post tombait à plat - ce qui l'eût vidé d'une partie de son sens ! - alors là, je dis, techniquement, c'est vraiment pas mal du tout  [/non rien, finalement]





 


:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Ouais hein ? Moi je dis, &#231;a rassure pas sur notre avenir quand m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4092310 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais hein ? Moi je dis, &#231;a rassure pas sur notre avenir quand m&#234;me&#8230;


Faudrait pas vieillir...


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4092310 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais hein ? Moi je dis, &#231;a rassure pas sur notre avenir quand m&#234;me&#8230;


Et je te parle pas du pass&#233; insignifiant pour en arriver &#224; ce n&#233;ant pr&#233;sent.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Yep&#8230; Mais bon. Y'a vieillir et _vieillir_ aussi. il n'y a que les vins qui bonifient en f&#251;ts de ch&#234;ne. Pour l'humain, y'a pas &#224; dire, quand on est trop pr&#232;s de l'arbre en question, on finit gland, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

'tain, encore un fil avec des philosophes dedans !!

je retourne sur "édé moi" !!!!!


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4092324 a dit:
			
		

> Yep Mais bon. Y'a vieillir et _vieillir_ aussi. il n'y a que les vins qui bonifient en fûts de chêne. Pour l'humain, y'a pas à dire, quand on est trop près de l'arbre en question, on finit gland, non ?


*Qui n'aura pas une fin de gland ?
Vous voici tous déjà beuglant
A vieillir vite s'efforçant
Chacun sur son voilier cinglant
Vers le grand trou noir aveuglant
Y jeter son vieux corps sanglant*

:affraid:    :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> - Mon piano et ma moto me manquent
> - Ouais t'as raison. Merde, la canette est vide. Je vais au frigo?


J'aime bien ton message.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Il faut que je révise mes quotes sinon bobby va encore dire que je suis un boulet

Je voudrais bien ouvrir une discussion, mais je suis sûr que bobby va me la tuer

Je vais aller ouvrir un thread dans un coin retiré du forum, comme ça bobby ne le verra pas. Mais où ?

Je vais changer de pseudo pour que bobby ne me repère pas

Ses pustules sont elles réelles ou virtuelles ?

Là, j'ai une obsession. Il faut que je me soigne

Je vais aller voir un psy pour lui parler de bobby

Mais je n'aime pas les psys. Certains (certes pas tous) ont des pustules mentales

J'ai rencontré un maître de yoga qu m'a dit avoir guéri quelqu'un qui avait les mêmes syptômes que moi après avoir rencontré bobby. Il paraît que ça a mis dix ans.

Donc, je vais faire avec bobby


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2006)

*Là maintenant je pense*
que la curiosité est un vilain défaut.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

J'ai envie de chiottes qui ne bougent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Aaaahhh ! Pas facile de pas en foutre &#224; c&#244;t&#233; quand on pisse en &#233;tant bourr&#233;, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Je suis en plein rénovation de la SDB et ils réussissent à nous foutre une toilette qui se balance d'avant en arrière .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis en plein rénovation de la SDB et ils réussissent à nous foutre une toilette qui se balance d'avant en arrière .





*Solution :*
pisser assis.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Ça fait des muscles aux jambes pour chier en apesanteur .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4092658 a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhh ! Pas facile de pas en foutre &#224; c&#244;t&#233; quand on pisse en &#233;tant bourr&#233;, hein ?





Un peu comme &#231;a?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un peu comme &#231;a?


 
46330 en mode syphon*  


*d&#233;j&#224; 2 pintes de guiness dans le gosier


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un peu comme ça?



Je me rappelle certaines émissions de radio, il y a une dizaine d'années peut-être plus, où l'on promettait qu'internet amènerait dans chaque chaumière les trésors des bibliothèques du monde entier, la lumière d'un manuscrit précieux à portée de tous, la profondeur de réflexions scientifiques actuelles et le brassage de connaissances millénaires ennivrant l'humanité d'un souffle nouveau... 

Et là...      pxtain je m'ai fait sur les chôssûres au bout d'drois bièèèèèèreeuuu merdeuuuuuuuuu :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Bordel !!! Pas facile avec un trackpad !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4093131 a dit:
			
		

> Bordel !!! Pas facile avec un trackpad !!!


Etonnamment proche de la r&#233;alit&#233;, n'est-ce-pas?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Trop cool comment j'arrive &#224; cr&#233;er des n&#233;vroses. 

Allez vous rhabiller avec vos jeux &#224; la con.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Trop cool comment j'arrive &#224; cr&#233;er des n&#233;vroses.
> 
> Allez vous rhabiller avec vos jeux &#224; la con.


Tu veux qu'on parle du y&#233;ti?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu veux qu'on parle du y&#233;ti?


Quoi?
T'essayes encore de battre mon record du monde?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quoi?
> T'essayes encore de battre mon record du monde?


Pfff&#8230; &#231;a fait longtemps que j'ai abandonn&#233;. J'ai des choses bien plus importantes &#224; faire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pfff




*AH AH AAAAAAAAAAH!!!*

Regardez le tous, il s'appelle Ed_the_Head, et il essaye desespérement de battre mon record au yéti!!! 
    


(Tiens je vais ouvrir un fil rien que pour ça, juste pour créer plein de névroses à travers le monde. )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *AH AH AAAAAAAAAAH!!!*
> 
> Regardez le tous, il s'appelle Ed_the_Head, et il essaye desespérement de battre mon record au yéti!!!
> 
> ...


Chacun ses priorit&#233;s, Mr Nountchak. Nous ne mangeons pas les m&#234;mes rillettes, tout simplement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Allez, t'as les boules c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

&#8212; Tu as fait ce que tu avais &#224; faire.
&#8212; Oui, mais ce n'est pas ce que je voulais.
&#8212; C'est mieux ainsi.
&#8212; Pourquoi, puisque &#231;a me fait mal ? Puisque j'ai d&#251; lui faire de la peine ?
&#8212; Tu crois qu'il est en col&#232;re ?
&#8212; Ce n'est pas sa col&#232;re que je redoute. De lui j'accepte tout.
&#8212; Alors de quoi as-tu peur ?
&#8212; De ne pas supporter son indiff&#233;rence. Son indiff&#233;rence, &#231;a &#231;a me fait peur.
&#8212; Alors pourquoi as-tu fais &#231;a ?
&#8212; Je ne sais pas. Je voulais me lib&#233;rer, le lib&#233;rer.
&#8212; Le lib&#233;rer de toi ?
&#8212; Oui.
&#8212; C'est r&#233;ussi&#8230;
&#8212; Oh, je t'en prie, pas maintenant.
&#8212; Tu as mal ?
&#8212; Non. Oui.
&#8212; C'est non ou c'est oui ?
&#8212; Oui.
&#8212; Tu l'aimais ?
&#8212; Je ne crois pas non.
&#8212; Tu crois ou tu es s&#251;r ?
&#8212; Je crois que je l'aimais plus que d'autres, mais pas comme tu l'imagines.
&#8212; Qu'est-ce que tu sais de ce que j'imagine ?
&#8212; Toi et moi c'est pareil, non ?
&#8212; Ben, des fois je me demande&#8230; Je n'ai pas mal moi.
&#8212; &#199;a ne m'&#233;tonne pas.
&#8212; Pourquoi &#231;a ?
&#8212; Tu n'as pas de c&#339;ur, tu n'aimes personne.
&#8212; Ce n'est pas vrai. Tu es injuste.
&#8212; Excuse-moi.
&#8212; Ce n'est pas parce que je garde la t&#234;te froide&#8230;
&#8212; Je sais.
&#8212; Qu'est-ce que tu vas faire ?
&#8212; Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je fasse ? Rien. C'est encore ce que je r&#233;ussis le mieux, non ?
&#8212; &#199;a ne va pas nous mener loin&#8230;
&#8212; Tu sais&#8230;
&#8212; Quoi ?
&#8212; Non, c'est ridicule.
&#8212; Dis !
&#8212; Eh bien&#8230; Je crois que je pourrais vivre en le sachant heureux.
&#8212; Tu as raison.
&#8212; Ah ?
&#8212; C'est ridicule.
(Un temps.)
&#8212; Et l'autre, tu vas lui souhaiter d'&#234;tre heureux aussi ?
&#8212; L'autre ?
&#8212; Tu sais tr&#232;s bien de qui je veux parler.
&#8212; Je ne sais pas. C'est compliqu&#233;.
&#8212; Avec toi, tout est compliqu&#233; !
&#8212; Oui, mais l&#224; franchement t'avoueras&#8230;
&#8212; Quoi ? Tu vas me parler de la distance ou d'une connerie du genre ?
&#8212; Ce ne sont pas des conneries.
&#8212; Tous les pr&#233;textes sont bons d&#233;cid&#233;ment&#8230; Tu es d'une l&#226;chet&#233; folle.
&#8212; Parce que tu crois qu'on peut d&#233;barquer comme &#231;a dans la vie des gens ?
&#8212; Je ne sais pas&#8230; Comment ils font les autres ? Ils doivent bien faire un truc dans le genre.
&#8212; Je ne sais pas comment ils font. Je ne sais pas grand chose.
&#8212; Je vois.
&#8212; Il est inutile d'&#234;tre blessant. Je me sens d&#233;j&#224; assez mal comme &#231;a.
&#8212; Pas assez il faut croire.
&#8212; &#199;a suffit. Tais-toi, je ne veux plus t'entendre !
&#8212; Moi c'que j'en dis&#8230;
&#8212; Tais-toi ! Tu m'entends ? Tais-toi !
&#8212; OK, OK. On ne va pas y passer la nuit non plus&#8230;
&#8212; La nuit&#8230;
&#8212; Quoi encore ?
&#8212; Je ne veux pas. Je ne pourrais pas.
&#8212; Allez, allez. Ne fais pas l'enfant. Avale-moi &#231;a. Voil&#224;, comme &#231;a. Comme &#231;a, c'est bien. Voil&#224;. Dors&#8230; Dors.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...


 
On s'y croirai presque. Je t'admire pour ta capacité à penser au même sujet longtemps sans t'en écarter.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

1 mouton
2 moutons
3 moutons
4 moutons
5 moutons
6 moutons
7 moutons
8 moutons
9 moutons
10 moutons
11 moutons
12 moutons
13 moutons
14 moutons
15 moutons
16 moutons
17 moutons
18 moutons
19 moutons
20 moutons
21 moutons
22 moutons
23 moutons
24 moutons
25 moutons
26 moutons
27 moutons
28 moutons
29 moutons
30 moutons
31 moutons
32 moutons
33 moutons
34 moutons
35 moutons
36 moutons
37 moutons
38 moutons
39 mou.....
40.....tons............................


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

-Fais froid :hein: 
-Bientôt Noël :mouais: 
-Qu'est ce qui va arriver aujourd'hui ? :sleep: 
-La poste est pas passé aujourd'hui... 
-Pourquoi ça fonctionne plus? :hein: 
-Faut que je mange un truc  
-Fait chier plus de bières .. 
-Recommence pas à fumer, t'as promis :hosto: 
-Les factures sont payées, tant que je peux, je profite ...:bebe: 
-J'en ai du bordel qui ne me sert à rien :mouais: 
-Si je vendais ma voiture?  
-J'ai rendez-vous à 15h :sleep: 
-Pas envie de faire Noël  
-Comment vont les fistons?  
-Faut que je travail sinon :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

- Ils m'appellent quand?
- Ca va être quoi leur réponse?
- Sympa le remix des PinkFloyd.
- Pourquoi ils changent des ampoules?
- On dirai un sapin.
- Ah vhi, c'est bientôt noël, La mouette a raison.
- Ils ont de la chance. Personne ne va le passer seul sauf moi.
- Une pizza ca ira?
- Il fait beau, quand est ce qu'il pleut?
- Nikon ou Canon? ( C'est peut être pas l'endroit pour sortir ce genre de conneries )
- Le D50 il est bien quand même en occaz, le 400D j'accroche pas.
- Pourquoi Bruno revend pas son Pentax?
- Level 11 en une nuit, c'est bien quand même, j'espère que ca va bien se passer avec la guilde.
- Ségo me manque...
- Faut pas que je parle de clope avec La Mouette qui a arrêté.
- Bon je m'en roule pas une!
- J'ai rêvé de quoi cette nuit?
- Bon allez, je m'en vais pas taffer.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> (...)
> - On dirai un sapin.
> (...)
> - Ségo me manque...
> ...




 la charte bordel :hein:


----------



## macaronique (21 Décembre 2006)

40 moutons c'est rien, en nouvelle-zélande on mange 40 moutons avant de faire pipi le matin.
Je devrais dire quelque chose de plus utile.
faut que je pense à quelque chose d'utile d'abord.
Mac
Think different
different
different
different
different
different
you are in a maze of twisty passages, all alike
Quoi ?
c'est cool le smiley avec les yeux qui... qui... y a-t-il un mot pour ça ? Si je trouvais un mot assez rigolo tout le monde m'aimerait 
dommage que j'en aie la flemme
oui c'est bien le subjonctif
C'est un peu comme la chanson Silent "E" sauf que ça n'a rien à voir.
Je vais l'écouter.
Ah j'ai oublié de mettre le smiley


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> la charte bordel :hein:



Tu fonctionnes m&#234;me pas avec des mots cl&#233;s style B*te Poil C*l Ch*tte?!

C'est ton mode [Auto]?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

A moi
A moi
A moi
A moi
A moi
A moi
A moi
A moi
A moi
A moi


----------



## two (21 Décembre 2006)

Seule l'absence cr&#233;e le manque
J'aimerais bien la revoir
Mais pour lui dire quoi?
Tout ce que tu as sur le coeur mon grand
Oui mais je ne sais pas &#224; quoi &#231;a servirait
&#192; la reconqu&#233;rir...
&#199;a c'n'est pas vraiment le probl&#232;me, je sais que je lui manque&#8230;
T'es pas pr&#233;tentieux toi&#8230; C'est quoi le probl&#232;me alors?
Je ne sais pas si j'ai envie qu'elle revienne.
Tiens y'a pu d'coca&#8230;
Pourquoi tu veux la revoir alors? Pour lui faire payer?
M&#234;me pas... y'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t... peut &#234;tre juste parce que c'est quelqu'un que j'estime.
M&#234;me si elle a ses d&#233;fauts...
Qu'est ce qui me prend d'&#233;crire cela sur macg&#233;?
Promis demain je lui &#233;cris une lettre...
Tout &#224; l'heure tu voulais la voir et tu ne savais pas quoi lui dire et maintenant tu veux lui &#233;crire une lettre? T'es pas contradictoire comme mec...
Mais je t'enmerde m&#234;le-toi de ce qui te regarde ...
Dis donc un peu de tenue tu oublies la charte!
Tu sais ce que je lui dis &#224; la charte?





J'ai envie de rencontrer quelqu'un, avoir un v&#233;ritable &#233;change...
Quoi t'es pas bien l&#224; avec moi?
C'est pas &#231;a mais c&#244;t&#233; &#233;change c'est plut&#244;t &#224; sens unique.
Comment &#231;a?
Tu(je) t'occupes de moi mais moi de qui je m'occupe?
Ouais vu comme &#231;a...
Bon c'est pas en restant chez moi &#224; tra&#238;ner sur macg&#233; que tu vas rencontrer l'&#226;me soeur. Sors et va faire un tour rencontrer du monde...
Pfff pas envie :  de toute fa&#231;on &#231;a sert &#224; quoi? &#192; raconter des banalit&#233;s &#224; des gens que tu croiseras avec un peu de chance trois fois dans ta vie?
Et puis tu t'&#233;tonnes que tu sois toujours seul!
J'ai envie de chocolat.
C'est &#231;a, &#233;vince la question&#8230;
Des mots toujours des maux!
Faudrait p'tet qu'j'en parle au doc...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2006)

*REDRUM!*
*REDRUM!*
*REDRUM!*
*REDRUM!*
*REDRUM!*
*REDRUM!*
*REDRUM!*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

- va au lit , t'es claqué , t'es au bout , tu accumule trop de conneries studipe au boulot a cause de la fatigue
- va au lit , bioman lui est tranquille a sa repet , il rentrera tard , ne l'attends pas
- va au lit , demain c'est samedi, tu seras sur les rotules et dimanche tu travaille aussi
- va au lit il est bientot minuit
- pas envie d'aller au lit , j'ai l'impression que rien d'autre existe en ce moment a part le boulot
- arrete , tu es stupide, soit raissonnable , tu ne tiendras pas le coup 
- au lieu d'etre devant ton ordi va ranger la cuisine.....non pas question , c'est pas mon bordel , il n'a que a le ranger , il est en vacance lui !!!!!
- robi soit gentille , éteint ce pu....ain d'ordi et va au lit...........


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2006)

- Y a qu'à moi que ça arrive ..
- Le type a dit qu'ils faisaient des heures supp.
- C'est un des meilleurs moment de la journée être tranquille devant l'ordi à boire le café ..
- Il me faut encore deux cadeaux
- Faut que je trouve du job à la rentrée


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2006)

_-Excusez-moi, je peux enfin avoir un renseignement ?!! 
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-je peux vous acheter un appareil ?
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-mais j'ai fait mon choix, ya juste à faire la facture !
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-c'est bien ça pour un appareil numérique ?
-c'est quoi le meilleur rapport-qualité prix ?
-c'est des enceintes pour les ipods ?
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-pourquoi celui-ci est plus cher ?
- mais je vous dis que dans le guide de Nantes, on vous cite parce que vous vendez la boule de neige de Nantes, vous êtes vraiment trop con.
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-c'est où les GPS ?*
-c'est quoi la différence entre un ipod et un baladeur mp3 ?
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-vous avez encore des consoles Wii ?
-vous l'avez en gris ?
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-vous me faites quoi comme réduc ?
-quand on demande on a rien
-j'ai juste une question !
-pourquoi vous faites une promo ?
-comment ça il reste que le modèle d'expo ?
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-je veux un truc super rare, je peux l'avoir tout de suite ?
-comment ça il faudra au minimum 3 semaines, Noel c'est lundi !
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-merci pour vos conseils
-j'ai juste une question !
-vous êtes un gland et un malade.
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-Excusez-moi, je peux enfin avoir un renseignement ?!! 
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-je peux vous acheter un appareil ?
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-Excusez-moi, je peux enfin avoir un renseignement ?!! 
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-je peux vous acheter un appareil ?
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-Excusez-moi, je peux enfin avoir un renseignement ?!! 
-excusez-moi, vous êtes du rayon photo ?
-je peux vous acheter un appareil ?
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-j'ai juste une question !
-excusez-moi
-excusez-moi
-vous êtes ouverts le 24 décembre ?
-je suis un type super ouvert mais pas forcément le 24 décembre.




* à tout prendre, c'est ma préférée, je peux faire un geste quasi obscène en indiquant la direction du rayon..._


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai envie de chiottes qui ne bougent pas.




T'as toujours pas changé de plombier :affraid: :affraid: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Sisi il faut juste repeindre .


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2006)

serment d'ivrogne...
plus jamais, je ne boirai du rhum....


:sick:


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Décembre 2006)

- bonjour monsieur.
- Bonjour
- Je l'ai vue de la vitrine, c'est vraiment joli
- Oui je me le dit souvent aussi.
- La structure est en fer ?
- Fer forg&#233; madame , artisanalement. C'est pour offrir ?
- oui c'est un no&#235;l exotique cet ann&#233;e... Et l'esp&#232;ce de tissu, ou de cuir fin pour le chapeau c'est quoi ?
- du Yorkshire madame !
- du quoi ???
- du Yorkshire !
- vous parlez des chiens ?
- ce n'est pas un cousin du kangourou en effet !
- mais se sont des animaux domestiques !!!
- Ils sont pris tr&#232;s jeunes, ils n'en on pas encore conscience !
- mais c'est horrible
- c'est surtout plus tendre &#224; tanner !
- mais...
- oui certes il en faut plus du coup, 12 exactement pour cet abat jour tatou&#233;
- tatou&#233; ? mais c'est....
- une fois d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;s bien &#233;videment sinon cela bouge trop, et au prix ou est l'anesth&#233;sie
- c'est monstrueux...
- calligraphie N&#233;palaise pour &#234;tre exact
- je n'ose croire que tout ces luminaires sont en Yorkshire ?!!!
- non en effet c'est la seule cat&#233;gorie, l&#224; bas nous avons du Yack, c'est un peut malodorant mais tr&#232;s tribal...
- et ceci, faites moi peur encore ?
- du siamois exclusivement nourris avec des carcasses de crevettes
- je vous en prie ! 
- vous me l'avez demand&#233;
- c'est une mauvaise plaisanterie
- &#233;cologique je dirais
- Dites le carr&#233;ment : recyclage honteux
- On as les animaux que l'on m&#233;rite, madame !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Tu as fumé le Père Noël?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Tu travailles dans le quartier d'Ainay ?


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu travailles dans le quartier d'Ainay ?


nan c'était pour aider une amie qui tiens un magasin de déco à St jean aujourd'hui... j'ai pas résister à me faire la bourge avec son épagneul Breton et ses mômes en scouts


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4101518 a dit:
			
		

> _-Excusez-moi, je peux enfin avoir un renseignement ?!! ........
> * à tout prendre, c'est ma préférée, je peux faire un geste quasi obscène en indiquant la direction du rayon..._



je vois, vive le temp de noel 

mais a part la derniere phrase ce sont plutot les pensée a haute voix de tes clients non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

 Que peut-il bien faire à présent ?
 Je ne sais pas.
 Tu crois qu'il pense à moi parfois.
 Parfois, oui.
 Aussi souvent que moi je pense à lui ?
 Je ne sais pas. C'est à lui qu'il faudrait demander ça.
 Oui, bien sûr.

(Un temps.)

 Tu sais (ne vas pas te mettre en colère, hein ?), je ne sais toujours pas ce qui te plaît chez ce garçon
 Ça ne m'étonne pas.
 Quoi donc ?
 Que tu ne comprennes pas.
 Ah ? Et on peut savoir pourquoi ?
 Oh, c'est pourtant facile à comprendre : il n'est pas comme les autres, comme ceux qui nous plaisent d'habitude.
 Ah ?
 Ben oui, il n'a pas cette beauté évidente qu'on les autres. Tu sais bien, le genre qui te décroche la mâchoire d'ordinaire
 Oui, bon Justement, il n'est pas comme ça. Alors quoi ? Pourquoi tu bloques sur lui sans arrêt ?
 Tu as un avis sur la question ?
 Bah oui, mais tu vas encore crier
 Tu dis ça comme si je criais pour des riens !
 Non, mais bon. (Il hésite.) Ben voilà, je me dis que si tu penses aussi souvent à lui c'est parce que, vu qu'il n'habite pas la porte à côté et qu'il n'est pas super causant, tu ne risques rien à t'imaginer des choses

(Un temps.)

 C'est vraiment ce que tu penses ?
 Ben, tu demandes aussi
 Hum. Tu n'as peut-être pas tort.
 Comment ça ?
 C'est vrai, ce que tu dis n'es pas dénué de sens. Ça me ressemblerait assez de m'énamourer d'un type sachant que certains « paramètres » rendent difficile, voire impossible, l'éventualité d'une relation. Ça cadrerait assez avec l'idée que tu te fais de moi.
 Quelle idée ?
 Ben tu sais, le mec qui a pas de *******s et pour qui tous les prétextes sont bons
 Dis, tu ne vas pas ruminer encore ça, non ?
 Ça collerait assez, tu ne trouves pas ?
 Mouais.
 C'est drôle, mais tu n'as pas l'air convaincu.
 Ben, quand tu me prends à la légère comme ça, ça m'inquiète un peu
 Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire ?
 Je veux dire que ça m'inquiète ! Je me demande si, des fois, tu ne serais pas un peu amoureux sur les bords, comme ça, mine de rien.
(Il sourit.)
 Et ça t'inquiéterait beaucoup que je sois « un peu amoureux sur les bords » ?
 Inquiéter, c'est pas le mot. Mais si quand même un peu. Je me demande si tu ne vas pas te chercher des ennuis.
 Des ennuis ? Quels ennuis ? Quel mal pourrait-il me faire que je ne me sois pas déjà fait ?
 Mouais. Littérature tout ça
 Peut-être. N'empêche.

(Un temps.)

 En admettant, je dis bien « en admettant » que tu aies la moindre chance (ce qui, soyons clairs, est loin d'être le cas), est-ce que tu peux me dire ce que tu trouves à ce type ?
 Mais Plein de choses !
 Par exemple ?
 Tu veux vraiment que je détaille ?
 Ben j'aimerais assez, oui.
 Si tu y tiens D'abord il est drôle, d'une drôlerie subtile, vive, intelligente, adaptative
 Adaptative ?
 Oui Enfin, je veux dire qu'il sait s'adapter aux gens qui sont en face de lui. Il peut-être plus ou moins subtil selon le cas.
 Hum Admettons. Ensuite ?
 Ensuite il y a son intelligence justement, une intelligence instinctive, perçante. Il connaît bien les gens. Je crois qu'il les aime bien.
 Quoi d'autre ?
 Son histoire me touche. Enfin, ce que j'en sais et ce que j'en devine. Je ne ressens pas de pitié pour ce qu'il a traversé, mais j'ai de l'admiration pour ce qu'il en a fait, pour la personne qu'il est devenue. Et puis il y a cette merveilleuse sensibilité qui est la sienne et qu'il cache, trop, comme un trésor, comme une zone à protéger. Il se protège beaucoup. C'est une habitude qui vient facilement à ceux qui sont tendres et qui doivent survivre. Pour être fort, il faut avant tout le paraître.
 C'est ce que tu penses ?
 Non, mais c'est ce que je constate. C'est un peu ridicule, comme la rose du Petit Prince avec ses épines de quatre sous, mais c'est ainsi. Et puis, les autres font pareil, alors
 C'est tout ?
 Oh, non ! Je pourrais te parler de son regard, fixe, intense, scrutateur, de ses mains toujours en mouvement, de son air soucieux, presque grave parfois, de son rire ridicule qui m'enchante, de son côté _fashion victim_ qui m'amuse, de son admirable petit cul qui
 Ça va, ça va, j'ai compris !
 Quoi ? Tu es jaloux ?
 Du petit cul ? Avec celui qu'on se traîne, il y a de quoi non ?
 Imbécile.
 Mouais. Toujours est-il que tu confirmes mes craintes.
 C'est-à-dire ?
 T'es dans la merde.
 Alors On y est tous les deux.
 Mouais. Youpi.


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2006)

_Trop d'Amalric pas assez de Beckett ! 

(ceci dit, t'es sur le grill, continue )
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4102211 a dit:
			
		

> _Trop d'Amalric pas assez de Beckett !
> 
> (ceci dit, t'es sur le grill, continue )
> _


Je risque la schizophrénie et c'est tout ce que tu trouves à dire ?

Charmant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

- doc est vraiment amoureux là ....ou alors je n'ai rien compris, comme d'hab
- oublie pas de passer a la fnac , acheter ce bouquin ....je vais le lire quand avec les soldes qui approchent??? ce serait bien que tu prends la pause au  boulot pas pour continuer le boulot paparasse a la cafet mais pour te detendre enfin !!!!
- est que demain belle -soeur chiante enceinte va encore faire des siennes et casser l'ambiance ? ral bol de cellà là , vivement qu'elle accouche enfin!!!
- ils vont arriver quand ? ils vont pas eterniser au resto quand meme , il y a les enfants avec eux , moi je travaille demain 
- tu aurais pu quand meme envoyer un p'tit message de voeux a tous ce que tu aimes vraiment sur macg ....pas possible , tu n'as vraiment pas le temp, sois raissonable
- est qu'il vont arriver ? j'ai mal au pieds, j'ai envie de me mettre a l'aise , enlever ce pantalon trop serré ......fais -le , on s'en fout , la belle famille t'a vu deja en tenue jogging ......non, c'est deja la fete , non
- est que sa ira pour la mouette ? je devrai lui envoyer un p'tit mail ....
- pffff pourquoi je dois ouvrir demain ? les gens vont pas acheter des pompes le jour de noel......n'importe quoi ....
- la compta va m'appeler illico mercredi , tampi , ils vont pas mourir pour 17 euros de perte..... mais comment j'ai pu saisir sur le tpe un ciffre aussi different de celui que je devais taper  ? t'aurais pu me remercier quand meme cliente chanceuse !!!.....ils vont me faire la fete je le sens .....un avvertissement ? et merde ....suffit .....t'es a la maison coupe avec le boulot.....


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2006)

- C'est la soirée de famille demain .. pouark
- Je suis content d'être avec eux, mais pas d'affronter les 10'000 questions ..
- Pas envie de dormir chez eux demain..
- Bon ça ne commence qu'à 18h ..reste la journée
- On va encore avoir droit au menu traditionnel..
- Vais pas me plaindre, je passe pas Noël tout seul
- Et puis on pourra boire un coups 
- Non je rentre ..je reste pas, pas d'alcool..ou alors juste un verre..non faut pas
- je finirais le frigo une fois rentré..
- Tiens il m'a pas téléphoné comme il avait promis..m'étonne pas
- Les voisins viennent de rentré 
- C'est calme

- Joyeux Noël...année 2006 ..vivement que tu dégages .. année de merde ..tiens l'année 2005 aussi était merdique ..

- 7 ans comme la bible  ...m'en reste 5 à tirer..d'années


----------



## .Steff (24 Décembre 2006)

-Mais j'ai pas envie de dormir mais demain, grosse journ&#233;e.
-Ha tiens je vais les revoir ! Trop cool. Ca fait un Baille! 
-Ce bassiste va me manquer.
-Oula trop de promo pour no&#235;l, c'est fou, a croire que ca leur coute rien en vrai... Ils doivent se faire du benef le reste de l'ann&#233;e.
-Il va nous manquer.
-Encore des pubs &#224; la t&#233;loche???.... 
-Tu nous manques d&#233;j&#224;...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

Qu'est-ce que je pourrais encore bien trouver comme grosse connerie à écrire pour me faire effacer?....


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2006)

Tu veux que je t'aide ??  

Aprés Benjamin va encore m'envoyer un avertissement, avec des points en moins et tout !!!

J'adore le risque !!!  

"Viol de la charte" qu'il disait...

Et ouais, mais elle provoque bordel !!!


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> J'adore le risque !!!



Ravi que ces forums suscitent chez toi une telle ardeur.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Ravi que ces forums suscitent chez toi une telle ardeur.



Et oui...  

Tu me verrais, je suis excité comme un puce...


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> J'adore le risque !!!
> 
> "Viol de la charte" qu'il disait...
> 
> Et ouais, mais elle provoque bordel !!!



ouais mais bon, elle fait un peut vieille fille, pas large d'esprit, comme une belle m&#232;re. 

_(la charte bien s&#251;r, pas l'admin )_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

- Bon deux noël en un ...
- Fais chier, trop de bouffe en 24 heures
- Le cousin n'y est même pas, vais devoir me taper sa mère, m'étais engueuler avec elle y'a deux ans ... à noël, quelle conne.
- j'ai pas vu la petite dernière, c'est une raison pour y aller, elle doit bien avoir 1 an et demi ...
- j'aimes pas noël, je vois leur tronches de cake une fois par an à cette occasion, le reste de l'année : silence radio. 
- je les ai pas vu depuis deux ans en fait ...
- ma mère va être toute seule le 25, du coup on se fait un noël ce soir toutes les deux
- pour les cadeaux me suit pas fais chier, j'espère qu'ils aiment les truffes : 15 paquets de 100 grammes, les enfants n'auront rien de toute façon c'est à peine s'ils connaissent mon prénom
- j'espère que je vais pas me gourrer de prénom comme à chaque fois
- ma voiture est réparée, je vais pouvoir me barrer quand ça me soulera trop
- c'est chez ma cousine cool que ça se fait cette fois, mais pas moyen de s'en fumer un p'tit y'aura tout le monde
- pas vu mon père depuis presque un an
- bon cette fois essaie de pas faire de scandale, à 16 ans c'est normal à 26 ...
- tu restes calme même si une des tantes te dit que le petit cousin ressemble vachement à ton frère
- même si elles me disent que la tombe est super bien entretenue et qu'il faut féliciter ma mère ?!!!!!
- ouais tu voix, boit pas trop tout de suite va voir tes beaux - cousins et belles - cousines, je crois que cette histoire les soûlent aussi ...
- si j'amènent l'appareil photo ils vont se souvenir que les photos d'il y a deux ans sont ratées ... faudrait que j'enmène les moins moches quand même ...

.....................

- j'irais jouer avec les enfants ... ouais je crois que c'est le mieux ... jouer avec les enfants.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

Vous avez vraiment des vies trop dures....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous avez vraiment des vies trop dures....


Tu as bien le cynisme désespéré


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous avez vraiment des vies trop dures....



C'est l'opulence de bouffe et l'on se plaint ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu as bien le cynisme désespéré



Pas aujourd'hui... Je me sens joyeux comme un morpion sur une belle paire de burnes... :love:


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2006)

Les morpions de la barbe du p&#232;re No&#235;l ont finalement trouv&#233; un peu de chaleur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les morpions de la barbe du père Noël ?



Non, du tout, du tout...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2006)

Dans la barbe?
J'ai jamais pens&#233; &#224; demander ce cadeau l&#224; au p&#232;re no&#235;l...


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

une flûte .... ça va
deux flûtes ben..ça va
trois flûtes ben...cha va
quatr....et flûte.... c'est mieux au goulot
un goulot.....ça va
deux goulots cha va
p***in où qu'elle l'aut boutanche.....
ah..... là bon ben alors ça va
heu....


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> une flûte .... ça va
> deux flûtes ben..ça va
> trois flûtes ben...cha va
> quatr....et flûte.... c'est mieux au goulot
> ...




Et la dinde au whisky? Elle était bonne?

:love:


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Et la dinde au whisky? Elle était bonne?
> 
> :love:


  nan......la dinde elle s'est tapé un aut mec.

le whisky!!!!!????

ok michel couvreur double single et je marche avec toi


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2006)

a quoi pense -je ?
je pense que je viens de zapper un accent sur le "a" ...
je pense que je devrais m'y mettre, je pense que mac g me manque parfois .. je n'ai guère eu le temps d'y passer ..
j'y retrouve des brumes d'anciennes conversations à travers les noms de certains ....  j'y decouvre de nouveaux habitants semblant bien installés ...
c'est la fin de l'année.... et je ne sais si j'ai vraiment avancé... encore quelques erreurs ... un peu de fatigue et l'on baisse ses défenses ... sa vigilance .. 
l'on ne peut croire ceux qui sont en face de vous ... nulle bienveillance .. nulle sincérité... seulement de l'orgueil haut placé... 
et guère une once d'humanité...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2006)

- mais qu'est ce que je fous au boulot aujourd'hui?
- Je me pèle...
- Dormir
- Dormir
- Dormir
- Dormir
- ...
- Qu'est ce qu'elle me veut cette conne avec son ordi qui merde?
- bon, je vais voir...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je pense que j'ai encore plein de trucs &#224; faire aujourd'hui :mouais: youpie, &#231;a valait bien la peine de prendre des vacances... :rateau:

- Trier mon courier, 
- d&#233;geler le frigo,
- faire les courses,
- payer mes factures,
- faire mes virements,
- aller faire du shopping,
- repasser mon linge,
- aller au cin&#233; avec mon meilleur ami,
- visiter les amis et donner mes bons voeux
- trier mes armoires
- ...
- pr&#233;parer la soir&#233;e de nouvel an...

courir, courir, toujours courir :rateau:

tiens, puis j'irais bien aussi boire un vin chaud sur le march&#233; de No&#235;l puis sonner &#224; Lio voir s'il a envie de venir boire  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

- Faut que j'éteigne mon ordi...
- J'ai pas envie de l'éteindre...
- Il le faut pourtant...

- Oh en fait, non, je reste...


- J'aime bien ce fil !! :love:


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Bon, je pense que j'ai encore plein de trucs &#224; faire aujourd'hui :mouais: youpie, &#231;a valait bien la peine de prendre des vacances... :rateau:
> 
> - Trier mon courier,
> - d&#233;geler le frigo,
> ...



Mince... O&#249; as-tu chop&#233; ma liste de trucs &#224; faire??? Y a m&#234;me le pr&#233;nom de mon fils ain&#233;!   Mais si tu veux le faire boire, tu le ram&#232;nes &#224; la maison, d'acc'?  

PS: Joyeux No&#235;l! (pas de cdb dispos actuellement...  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Mince... Où a-tu chopé ma liste de trucs à faire??? Y a même le prénom de mon fils ainé!   Mais si tu veux le faire boire, tu le ramènes à la maison, d'acc'?
> 
> PS: Joyeux Noël! (pas de cdb dispos actuellement...  )




Ton fils s'appelle Frigo?:rateau: 









ok, je sors...


----------



## Pooley (26 Décembre 2006)

je pense...
-que ma copine me manque et que ses cadeaux l'attendent toujours,
-que j'ai une montagne de taff pour la rentrée
-que mon dossier de bac d'histoire des arts en est toujours au stade embryonaire et que je dois le rendre dans trois mois, 
-que je sais pas écrire embryonaire,
-que U2byU2 c'est le bouquin dont j'ai toujours rêvé et que merci ptit  papa noël,
-que je vais ptetre aller me recoucher.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ton fils s'appelle Frigo?:rateau:



Mais non, c'est Noël, elle doit aller sur le marché de son fils...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais non, c'est No&#235;l, elle doit aller sur le march&#233; de son fils...



Donc c'est juste No&#235;l son pr&#233;nom ? :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Donc c'est juste No&#235;l son pr&#233;nom ? :rateau:


Non, pour que &#231;a fonctionne il faut une majuscule. 
L&#224;, c'est juste rat&#233;.


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> courir, courir, toujours courir :love:


Toujours aimer
Toujours souffrir
Toujours mourir
...
Et ça continue
Le brouillard s'installe
Le froid reste
Manger les restes
...
Promener le chien
Chercher du pain
Effacer les photos
Se coucher tôt
...
Répondre au téléphone
Un petit verre de Quincy
La radio déconne
Quel fourbi
...
Je vais bâiller
Aaaaahhhh!!!!
:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2006)

- mais pourquoi les femmes ont-elle l'art de se prendre la tête sur des choses sans importance.
- c'est quoi ce besoin de reconnaissance permanent?
- je suis fatigué...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

- Harry je t'aime...
- Harry c'est mon ami
- Harry il prend soin de moi, de la moquette aussi
- Sans lui qu'est ce que je deviendrai?
- Il est beau, il est fort, il est tatoué
- Il est musclé,
- Il est cassé aussi
- Mais c'est pas grave, je l'aime pour ça
- Harry, tu m'aimes?
- Non, tu préfères...









_...ma bile._


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2006)

- reussir à endormir ma petite
- lui calmer sa poussée dentaire
- gagner au loto



pas grand chose quoi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

&#8212; Alors ?
&#8212; Alors quoi ?
&#8212; (Avec humeur.) Ben, comment &#231;a va quoi !
&#8212; &#199;a va.
&#8212; Mouais. &#171; &#199;a va &#187; &#231;a va ou &#171; &#231;a va &#187; je pr&#233;f&#232;re dire oui pour &#233;viter une conversation d&#233;licate ?
&#8212; Non. &#199;a va je te dis.
&#8212; Pourtant t'as pas l'air, t'es tout p&#226;le.
&#8212; Il fait froid.
&#8212; Puis t'as les yeux humides.
&#8212; Je suis enrhum&#233;.
&#8212; Puis t'as l'air soucieux quand m&#234;me&#8230;
&#8212; Dis, tu vas m'emmerder longtemps avec tes questions ? Je t'ai dit que &#231;a va, alors fous-moi la paix, compris ?
&#8212; OK, OK. Moi c'que j'en disais&#8230;

(Un temps.)

&#8212; Il t'a r&#233;pondu ?
&#8212; Qui &#231;a ?
&#8212; Qui &#231;a ? Qui &#231;a ? Le Pape !
&#8212; Non, il n'a pas encore r&#233;pondu. Pas vraiment.
&#8212; Comment &#231;a &#171; pas vraiment &#187; ? Tu dois bien savoir s'il t'a r&#233;pondu ou pas, non ?
&#8212; Il s'est manifest&#233;, mais il n'a pas r&#233;pondu &#224; ma lettre.
&#8212; Je vois.

(Un temps.)

&#8212; Dis, tu sais ce qui se raconte ?
&#8212; Je m'en fous.
&#8212; Allez quoi !
&#8212; Je m'en fous je te dis. Tu ne pourrais pas te taire cinq minutes ? Cinq minutes, c'est pourtant pas grand chose&#8230;
&#8212; Oh, si Monsieur a ses humeurs&#8230;
&#8212; C'est &#231;a, j'ai mes humeurs. Alors maintenant tu la fermes, d'accord ?
&#8212; Bon, bon.

(Un temps.)

&#8212; Pourtant, &#231;a te concerne&#8230;
&#8212; (Dans un soupir.) Quoi ?
&#8212; Ce qu'on raconte.
&#8212; Ah ? Et qu'est-ce que tu veux que &#231;a me foute ce qu'on peut bien raconter sur moi ?
&#8212; Oh, rien, je sais&#8230; Mais tout de m&#234;me.
&#8212; (Avec lassitude.) Allez, vas-y, t'en meurs d'envie, qu'est-ce qu'on raconte sur moi ?
&#8212; (Pinc&#233;.) Rien, rien.
&#8212; &#201;coute, je suis fatigu&#233;, alors s'il te pla&#238;t, si on pouvait faire les choses simplement pour une fois. Tu veux bien ?
&#8212; Fatigu&#233;&#8230; C'est &#231;a&#8230; Et moi j'ai fait du p&#233;dalo aujourd'hui peut-&#234;tre ?
&#8212; Ce n'est pas&#8230; (Il se reprend.) Bon, on est _tous les deux_ fatigu&#233;s. Alors, s'il te pla&#238;t, je te prie de bien vouloir me dire ce qui se raconte &#224; mon sujet.
&#8212; (H&#233;site et puis : ) On dit que tu es amoureux.
&#8212; Ah ? (Il sourit.) Qui dit &#231;a ?
&#8212; Des gens.
&#8212; Oh, des gens&#8230; Je vois. O&#249; &#231;a ?
&#8212; Des gens sur des forums.
&#8212; Tu veux dire, des gens que tu ne connais pas et qui tra&#238;nent sur Internet ?
&#8212; Je veux dire des gens avec des yeux pour lire.
&#8212; Oui.
&#8212; Et alors ?
&#8212; Quoi &#171; et alors &#187; ?
&#8212; Ils ont raison ? Tu l'es ?
&#8212; Amoureux ?
&#8212; Non, homo ducon&#8230; &#201;videmment amoureux !
&#8212; Je crois oui.
&#8212; Tu crois ou tu es s&#251;r ?
&#8212; Je ne suis jamais tr&#232;s s&#251;r de moi, tu sais bien. Mais je suis s&#251;r d'y croire, oui.
&#8212; Et on peut savoir quand c'est arriv&#233; ? Non parce que, tu comprendras que c'est un petit peu vexant d'&#234;tre toujours le dernier au courant&#8230; Et je ne te parle m&#234;me pas du fait d'apprendre ce genre de choses par de parfaits inconnus.
&#8212; J'aurais d&#251; t'en parler, c'est vrai. Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;.
&#8212; Admettons. Est-ce que tu peux quand m&#234;me m'expliquer pourquoi je n'ai rien vu venir ?
&#8212; Je ne sais pas. Je ne l'ai pas vu venir non plus tu sais ?
&#8212; Allons donc. Raconte &#231;a &#224; d'autres !
&#8212; Je te promets. C'est tomb&#233; comme &#231;a, sans pr&#233;venir, et d'o&#249; je m'y attendais si peu&#8230;
&#8212; Sans pr&#233;venir ?
&#8212; Oui. C'est arriv&#233; petit &#224; petit, insidieusement, comme l'amertume qui se d&#233;ploie apr&#232;s une gorg&#233;e de bi&#232;re, comme un orage dans la montagne qui passe la cr&#234;te sans qu'on l'ait vu avancer.
&#8212; Mais tu le sais depuis quand ?
&#8212; (Il sourit.) Depuis toujours je suppose. Depuis une heure. Depuis cinq minutes.
&#8212; Depuis cinq minutes ? Tu te fous de ma gueule, c'est &#231;a ?
&#8212; (Soudain grave.) Non. Je te jure que je ne me fous pas de toi.
&#8212; Alors quand ?
&#8212; (Apr&#232;s un silence.) Quand tu l'as dit. Au moment m&#234;me o&#249; tu l'as dit. Au moment m&#234;me o&#249; tu l'as dit pour moi, j'ai su que c'&#233;tait vrai.
&#8212; Imb&#233;cile.

(Un temps.)

&#8212; On va pr&#233;parer le d&#238;ner ?
&#8212; Oui. J'ai comme un creux l&#224;.
&#8212; Moi aussi.


----------



## macaronique (26 Décembre 2006)

- sont tous schizophrènes par ici...
- non, je dirais plûtot que c'est un trouble dissociatif de l'identité, tu sais bien que ce n'est pas la même chose.
- Ah bon ? T'es psy maintenant ?
- Arrête de parler à toi-même. Ce n'est pas bon pour la santé mentale.
- Après toi.
- Après qui ?
- Après qui ?
- Vous deux ! Foutez-nous la paix ! Foutons-moi la paix ! :mouais:  
- Tu n'aimes pas le monologue intérieur ? C'est très littéraire, t'es censée être écrivain.
- Non c'est toi l'écrivain, moi je suis programmeuse.
- Non c'est moi la programmeuse, toi tu es mathématicienne.
- Je sommes perdue, je vais mater un épisode de Lois et Clark. Superman, lui, il sait qui il sont.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

- il n'a rien a foutre l'autre, assis en face de moi a me regarder en bouffant mon chocolat , bouffer et rien dire ?
- mais il n'a pas fini de faire semblant , dire a ses freres comment jouer quand il sait meme pas tenir une manette ?
- est que il va parler enfin ? encore une dispute avec la conne de sa femme enceinte qui n'a pas arreté de picoler pendant 2 jours juste pour nous emmerder et pour provoquer une dispute en famille , dispute que n'a pas eu lieu ?
- d'ailleur elle est où cette conne? au lit? deja ?
- et puis m'en fou , complètement , j'ai assez mes soucis noirs familiaux 
- et l'autre là qui joue qui m'  invite  pour l'annif de sa fille , t'espere encore un gros cadeau ? et mon fils lui il reçois quand ses cadeau d'annif  ? et ceux de Noël  ? il a deja 8 ans quand meme !!
- bioman il aurait pu mettre du sucre dans mon café......ben non , je ne lèvera pas mes fesses d'ici, occupe toi de tes freres
- trop mal a l'estomac , mais est que c'est vraiment la faute aux medoc ?
-je devrai quand meme me lever et essayer de participer a la discut ..... vraiment pas envie
-de toute façon tu dois te lever ou boire un café amer
-tu vas arrêter de faire la gueule ? je sais pas , pas envie de faire semblant
-opppp leve toi et va t'asseoir avec les autres .....je termine le café , je verra apres.....


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Décembre 2006)

j'ai l'impression que tout est brumeux...

Pourtant il fait un temps magnifique...

C'est plutôt moi qui ai l'esprit brumeux...

Tu me dira, pour ce qu'il y a d'intéressant à voir, je vais la laisser en marche la machine à fumée...

Tiens c'est qui lui ?
Apparemment d'après les signes qu'il te fait, t'es sensé le connaître.
De toute manière depuis que tu es arrivé, ce serais pas le premier que tu ignore superbement.

Ca me fait penser à ce que disait l'autre la dernière fois : "T'es capable d'être le plus chaleureux des types, le plus ouvert aux autres et le plus disponible... Mais parfois..."
Je peux être le plus froid et le plus fermé aussi... c'est que tu voulais me dire ? Abrutis, je peux bien être ce que tu veux, je suis tel quel et je ne vais pas me mettre à te jouer la comédie pour faire selon ce que tu veux, pour toi, égoïstement.
...

Tiens je suis en train de me réveiller on dirait...
C'est pas bon signe... pour les autres... (rire intérieur)

Alors qui est venu ? ou plutôt qui n'est pas venu ? ...
Je vais tenter de me retourner discrètement. 
Tout le monde est là... même ceux auxquels je ne m'attendais pas... 
Erreur garnement... mes demis-frères ne sont pas là !!!
Ils sont gonflés... ils habitent à 50m !!! Petits cons.

Nan !!! j'y crois pas !!! Ils ont des sorties autorisées les légumes de la secte Moon ?
Ils sont revenus d'Asie pour ça ???!!! 
Franchement, fallait pas !!! 
C'est Charmant de votre part !!!
... sont jolis vos costumes... C'est pour une superproduction ?

Tiens ben j'ai la trilogie à mes pieds aujourd'hui !!!
Après les elfes de carnaval, voilà l'autre partie de la famille : les Urukais.
Eh bien l'armée a au moins le mérite de leur fournir des uniformes un peut plus structurés à ceux là !!!
Regarde le l'autre, le haut gradé de la légion. comme il me matte bizarre.
Je suis mort de rire, c'est quoi qui te fais halluciner ? Mes tresses et mes perles dans mes cheveux ?
Eh bien oui mon général, je ressemble peut-être à un lustre sur pattes, mais toi avec toute ta ferraille, si je te met sur orbite, on auras la plus septentrionale des guirlandes de Noël !!!

Tiens les légumes, font des grand signes.
C'est pas pour moi, c'est pas possible... nan... c'est pas pour moi... argggg.
Ah ben si, c'est possible... il n'y a personne dernière moi !!!
Grrrr, oui oui ça vas... oui je sais la lumière est avec moi...
Mais oui, vous inquiétez pas... tout vas bien se passer... 
Il y auras un buffet à la fin... c'est bien connu, une telle réunion de famille sans un buffet... pensez vous !!!

Je vois que vraiment tout le monde est venus. 
Même la lointaine cousine d'Australie.
Je vais pas lui demander si il faisait beau à Melbourne, elle est à moitié sourde.
D'ailleurs je me demande si ils lui ont rebranché son appareil à l'atterrissage.
Son machin produit tellement de perturbations sur ce qui l'entoure qu'elle pourrait faire exploser un 747.

Bon je vois que l'autre guguss veux que je vienne le rejoindre.

C'est pour le discours je suppose.

Eh bien d'un point surélevé, l'assemblée est encore plus... comment dirais-je...
Non, je vais m'abstenir.

...

Eh bien... par quoi je vais commencer ? 
Je crois que je ferais mieux de redescendre de ce perchoir...
Je vais faire faire un beau larsen avec le micro, tiens... ça le fait toujours avant de commencer un discours, je tousse un peut aussi ? ouiiiii.

J'ai envie de rire.

J'ai envie d'éclater de rire.

Faut que je me retienne, c'est pas possible...

Ohh non c'est pas possible il ne faut pas que je les regarde, je vais exploser sinon....


MMMmhhhh....


Je crois que je vais mimer un vomissement derrière le pupitre...vala on se retourne, on s'accroupi...beuuuaaarkkkkk... bien imité aller un effort encore plus réaliste

Oups vala... relevé d'un coup...

Ils ont tous l'air déconfits...


Je vais leur  faire mon plus beau sourire avec un petit rougissement, en mimant de repousser quelque chose du pied. 

Terrible, c'est du meilleur effet...

Je sais que mon père adore ce genre de conneries.

Un petit effet larsen encoooore ?

Terrible.

Bon ben je vais redescendre... mort de rire. 

Je vais m'arrêter en bas des marches.

Mon père doit être plié de rire, si il arrive à voir d'où il est.

Bien apparemment je viens de scotcher tout le monde avec ce "Vous ne trouvez pas que l'acajou est du meilleur effet ? C'est moi qui l'ai choisis"

Un grand sourire... eh hop un petit demi tour.

Je l'ai fais faire chez un collègue, un hébeniste lui qui restaure les meubles pour les domaines. Un bon ami. 
Je restaure les peinture décoratives d'une chaise à porteurs en ce moment.
T'aurais eus l'air fin en chaise à porteur, Papa.

Me suis dit que pour l'occasion, l'hébeniste était de meilleur aloi.

Par contre j'ai pas pus éviter le débarquement de toute cette horde de sauvages.

Tu te rends compte qu'ils on parcouru la moitié de la planète pour te voir, certains.
20 ans pour la plupart, comme toi, que je n'avais pas eus de nouvelles. Pas un signe de vie. Rien. Même quand ils habitent à 50m... Je croyais qu'ils étaient tous morts moi !!!

Enfin au moins je suis rassuré, ils seront pas là pour t'emmerder, et tu pourras les accueillir comme ils le méritent plus tard.

Bon je vais te laisser. 

C'est beau cet acajou.

Il y a un peut de neige dehors, c'est chouette.

Aller cette fois j'y vais. Le maître de cérémonie dit que le caveau est prêt.

Au revoir... Papa.


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2006)

Changer l'eau du poisson rouge
Changer de portable
Changer de trottoir
Changer de bagnole
Remplacer les rideaux
Changer le disque dur
Changer d'ordi
Changer de FAI
Changer de forfait
:affraid: 
Changer de bistrot
Ranger la cave
Changer de blanc
Changer de draps
Changer de nourriture
Changer de café
Changer de place
Changer de quartier
Changer de région
Changer de pays
Changer d'air
Changer de rengaine
 
Changer de couleur
Changer de femme


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

A quoi je penses ?
Magnum.
Pas le ringard à moustaches,
le contenant.
Le con tenant - non, ça va, perdu entre deux agappes.
Mais la tête comme un magnum.
Pleins de petites idées légères et sans grand intérêt qui remontent et éclatent comme des petites bulles euphorisantes.
C'est de saison.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

- il faut vraiment que je trouve un moyen .....le con il n'a pas compris et moi encore plus stupide a insister ....faire la paix et arreter cet ambiance lourde.....non je ne lui avouera pas la vrai raison
- ce sauterne etait bon , mais bon, là j'ai plutot envie d'aller me coucher ....trop tot , il va croire encore que je fais la tete et alors sa repart pour 2 jours
- marreeeee , pourquoi je dois faire toujours le premier pas? parce que c'est toi qui l'a cherché cette fois !!! 
- je lui propose un café ? pour m'entendre dire que je n'arrete pas de le deranger dans sa repet ?vas'y  essaie....j'attends la prochaine pause....menteuse tu sais que il y aura pas de pauses
- et si demain je lui offre un truc pour sa musique ? oui mais quoi imbecille, tu n'y connais rien et tu ne sais meme pas ce qu'il aimerait avoir....
-et une chemise pour son  bal du 31 ? ...faudrait savoir ce qu'il vont  mettre pour le 31...
- arrete de te tripoter les ongles , tu vas les casser .....va faire un café .......


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (29 Décembre 2006)

Merde c'est vrai, faut que je prépares mes cartons, je déménage la semaine prochaine...
Ca fait tout drôle quand même de savoir que je vais occuper mon premier appart'.
Fini les achats compulsifs.
Heureusement que ma douce et tendre sera à mes côtés.
Erff il pleut dehors, en plus je suis malade, fait chier.
Même pas envie de fêter nouvel an cette année.
Et puis il faut encore acheter l'électroménager, faire tous les changements d'adresse.
La flemme en fait.
Bon, vais prendre l'air, ca me rendra encore plus malade, tant pis.


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2006)

-Faut manger..
-Pas envie de surgelés 
-C'est long à faire..
-J'ai le temps..
-Ensuite promis je m'attaque au boulot de la journée...
-C'est dingue le travail que l'on a avec le chômage ..:mouais: 
-Vais appeler les enfants
-déjà 7 ans ..
-Il devient quoi lui ? et elle?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

Juste le temps de penser que dans une heure je serai &#224; l'enterrement de ma grand-m&#232;re.
Juste le temps de penser que je ne suis pas triste.
Juste le temps de penser que je dois &#234;tre un monstre au coeur de pierre.
Juste le temps de penser qu'il y aura plein de faux-cul.
Juste le temps de me dire: "ma grosse demain ce sera peut-&#234;tre ton tour"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2006)

Ah putaaaaaaaaaaaaaain!!! 
Faut que j'aille m'inscrire sur les listes &#233;lectorales!!!!!!

Va y avoir plein de monde, un max de tocards dans mon genre qui s'y prennent au dernier moment, les employ&#233;s de la mairie vont &#234;tre sur les nerfs, &#231;a va &#234;tre le merdier...
Pis ma carte d'identit&#233; qui est p&#233;rim&#233;e...
Qu'est-ce que j'ai foutu de mon passeport?
Ah merde il est chez mes parents, je crois.

Le permis de conduire &#231;a marche?
Oukil&#233; au fait? 
Ca fait longtemps que je l'ai pas vu...

ah putaaaaaaaaain!... Un justificatif de domicile...
Kess j'ai foutu des factures EDF?
Si je lui demande elle va gueuler, elle va encore dire que je suis bord&#233;lique.
M&#234;me pas vrai, j'ai rang&#233; la bagnole &#224; No&#235;l. 

Oh l&#224;, c'est long, l&#224;, faut que je me rase moi...
Bon, ben je vais commencer par &#231;a.
avec de la chance je vais oublier le reste, je m'en rappellerai trop tard.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Juste le temps de penser que dans une heure je serai à l'enterrement de ma grand-mère.
> Juste le temps de penser que je ne suis pas triste.
> Juste le temps de penser que je dois être un monstre au coeur de pierre.
> Juste le temps de penser qu'il y aura plein de faux-cul.
> Juste le temps de me dire: "ma grosse demain ce sera peut-être ton tour"...



Je ne peux plus te donner de petites boules vertes, me dit le site avant d'en avoir remplis les fouilles des autres...

je suis de tout cur avec toi, tu n'est pas un monstre, juste humaine 

courage


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

- Tiens on m'a fil&#233; du boulot pour les f&#234;tes !
- Je te rappelle que c'est pour une oeuvre humanitaire ...
- Ah ... oui c'est vrai.
- Fais chier hein ?
- Quand m&#234;me ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

Une semaine à Marseille! 'Tain d'Adèle©!!! J'ai vraiment besoin de changer d'air!... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Décembre 2006)

Une semaine de cong&#233; qui vient vraiment de passer &#224; la vitesse VV Prime l&#224; :mouais: m&#234;me pas eu l'impression d'en profiter (ah tiens si mais rien qu'hier alors )  (mais j'ai pu faire tout ce qui &#233;tait important de ne pas oublier  - ranger notamment :rateau: )

Maintenant, tout doucement dans les pr&#233;paratifs du Nouvel An (on vient juste de d&#233;cider du menu et des boissons :love: ) et un peu de guindaille :love:  voil&#224; de quoi bien terminer avant de recommencer le travail


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Décembre 2006)

Pensais faire la f&#234;te ce soir .
Toute excit&#233;e j'&#233;tais de retrouver quelques amis pas vus depuis des lustres.
Et ces t&#233;l&#233;phones qui sonnent dans le vide:hein: .
Et ce pack qui n'attend que &#231;a d'&#234;tre joyeusement partag&#233;:love: .

C'est pas possib',:mouais: doit y'avoir un malentendu.
Ou bien c'est une conspiration anti-stephaaanie.

Aaargh! Non, non, je dois &#234;tre parano. Et impatiente.
Apr&#232;s tout il n'est que 18h31.


Bon dieu de Parano&#239;a:sleep:


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2006)

L'Amoque, y s'fout d'ma poire, c'est pas possible autrement !.....  
Lui faut  combien de temps, pour &#233;jac &#233;crire ?!...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Décembre 2006)

_Tiens, toi aussi l'Amok te r&#233;ponds pas&#8230; _


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Tiens, toi aussi l'Amok te r&#233;ponds pas&#8230; _


H&#233; h&#233;...
Moi c'est encore mieux, il lit m&#234;me pas les mp. 
M&#234;me quand c'est hyper important et tout hein.


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé hé...
> Moi c'est encore mieux



Ah? Et t'es inscrit là, c'est bon?

Parce que vu ton post précédent, ça paraissait pas être gagné comme mission... 

Bon, bon, OK. Je me tais.


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Décembre 2006)

Je pense à des tomates farcies. Et à une vodka-pomme. Svouplé.


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

Comment elle va s'appeller?   :love: (n&#226;n, pas "il" :rateau



 



Quelle est ma drogue prefer&#233;e?
C'est quoi MacG?


----------



## vousti (30 Décembre 2006)

p****n faut que j'vais bosser ce soir!
j'va être frais pour le réveillon.
ch'suis fatigué.
mes filles me manquent.
faut que j'me fasse plaisir .......le père noël y m'a oublié.
bon..... allez j'vais me l'offrir ce  D40.
mais d'abord dodo


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2006)

-Pourquoi les pannes arrivent toujours le ween-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

Juste une... J'aurais pu essayer. Un oeil un peu humide, au moins ?... 

Ben non... Rien. PAS UNE LARME !

Je me sens sèche et vide. Comme la peau de mue d'un serpent à sang(-)froid. 
Pas de poids sur la poitrine, pas de noeud dans la gorge.
Pourquoi pleurer si je ne sens rien ? Les regards larmoyants et les messages de sympathie m'indisposent. Jouer la comédie et m'inventer une peine inexistante?
- "Tu es triste, hein?"
Réponse attendue: oui
- "Euh... c'est une grand-mère qui s'en va... Hum... Elle avait un bel-âge donc on s'y attendait, mais ce n'est jamais le moment et puis bon... Le matin du 24... Mais je pense que c'est un soulagement pour elle mais surtout pour mon grand-père qui blablabla...
Bien sûr tout cela, je le pensais sincérement mais aller dire "Non..." aux gens qui vous disent "Je sais, c'est dur...".
Dans ma tête tout est parfaitement clair: elle est morte. Point.

C'est cela qui me fait peur. C'est ce sang(-)froid de serpent. Ce n'est pas la larme en soi que je n'ai pas versée. C'est de sentir que justement je ne sens rien. 

Voilà à quoi je pense...


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2006)

Parfois on réalise plus tard, généralement au moment ou l'on s'y attend le moins


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2006)

Et parfois pas du tout. Mais des moments durs, on en a d&#233;j&#224; bien assez.


----------



## paradize (30 Décembre 2006)

Hier, ça faisait 7 ans que l'enterrement de mon frère avait lieu, j'ai rien ressenti, ni peine, ni larmes....

Mon copain me manque,

Mon neveu me manque,

est ce que je l'aurais ce boulot à 250 km de chez moi, et cette coloc' ?

Est ce qu'il y aura un graveur DVD externe pas trop cher pour mon ibook ds la boutique Mac de Strasbourg ?

Put*in, ma chienne Vénus ne veut plus marcher depuis hier soir, rendez vous chez la véto pour une radio mardi matin, j'espère que ce ne sera pas grave, elle n'a que 2 ans...

Qu'est ce qu'on à eu comme bredele (gâteaux de noël cette année)...

Mon copain me manque vraiment beaucoup... ... Revient vite...... Ha non, pas avant le 8 janvier, HHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Décembre 2006)

Je pense à Marie. Je me dis qu'elle me manque, elle aussi. 

Pis, je pense au super kdo que je viens de lui acheter... Héhé. Je me réjouis de le lui offrir. Mais en fait, tout le monde s'en fout, sauf elle et moi. Héhé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> C'est cela qui me fait peur. C'est ce sang(-)froid de serpent. Ce n'est pas la larme en soi que je n'ai pas versée. C'est de sentir que justement je ne sens rien.


Et alors ????? ... "faire semblant" aurait été autrement plus hypocrite ... ne te juges pas Marie, il y a "les autres" pour ça !
Les sentiments ne viennent pas à la demande et comme dit si bien La Mouette, c'est parfois plus tard qu'on réalise ... ou jamais !
Ca m'est arrivé des dizaines de fois d'être à contre-courant des sentiments des autres ... de pleurer quand "ils" riaient ... ou de rire quand "ils" pleuraient ... rinafoutt ! mon coeur m'appartient... comme le tien t'appartient !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

&#8212; Alors ? &#199;a te fait quoi ?
&#8212; Quoi donc ?
&#8212; Ben&#8230; Trente-six berges.
&#8212; Ah, &#231;a. Rien.
&#8212; Rien ?
&#8212; Rien.
&#8212; (Vex&#233;.) C'est agr&#233;able&#8230;
&#8212; Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise ? Que c'est formidable, &#233;norme, gigantesque ? Que j'ai fait une bamboula du tonnerre ? Rien du tout. J'ai pass&#233; une journ&#233;e ordinaire dans une ville ordinaire, avec des gens ordinaires. Point barre.
&#8212; Ben, tout de m&#234;me, tous ces messages que tu as re&#231;us&#8230;
&#8212; Oui, eh bien ?
&#8212; &#199;a ne te fait pas plaisir ?
&#8212; (Un peu agac&#233;.) Bien s&#251;r que &#231;a me fait plaisir !
&#8212; On ne dirait pas.
&#8212; Pourquoi &#231;a ne me ferait pas plaisir ? On m'aime, on m'admire, on m'estime, on me loue, on me f&#234;te&#8230; Je me demande ce que j'ai pu bien faire pour m&#233;riter qu'on me f&#234;te &#224; ce point. Je ne me savais pas si f&#234;table&#8230;
&#8212; Ne vas pas te mettre en col&#232;re, hein ? Mais dit comme &#231;a on dirait presque que &#231;a t'emmerde.
&#8212; Mais non !
&#8212; Ah si, je t'assure, un petit peu tout de m&#234;me.
&#8212; C'est pas &#231;a. Et puis je leur ai r&#233;pondu, &#224; tous. &#192; peu pr&#232;s la m&#234;me r&#233;ponse d'ailleurs. Mais bon, au vingti&#232;me &#171; bon anniversaire &#187;, je manque singuli&#232;rement d'inspiration.
&#8212; Au premier aussi&#8230;
&#8212; Oh &#231;a va ! J'aurais pu tout aussi bien ne rien dire, faire le mort. Je fais &#231;a bien tu sais, le mort ?
&#8212; Je sais. Tout ce que je dis c'est que tu as de la chance qu'on pense &#224; toi. (Apr&#232;s une h&#233;sitation) Tu te comportes comme un enfant g&#226;t&#233;.
&#8212; Comme un enfant g&#226;t&#233; ?
&#8212; Oui. Tu as tout pour &#234;tre heureux, un toit sur tes nuits, &#224; manger dans ton assiette, une famille, des amis qui t'aiment, qui te le disent&#8230; Et tout &#231;a emmerde Monsieur. Mieux : tout &#231;a ne lui fait rien. J'appelle &#231;a se comporter comme un enfant g&#226;t&#233;.
&#8212; Tu ne peux pas comprendre.
&#8212; Et allez ! La phrase d&#233;finitive, le mot qui tue&#8230; &#171; Tu ne peux pas comprendre&#8230; &#187; Comme c'est pratique, hein ? Comme &#231;a &#233;vite bien d'avoir &#224; expliquer. Tu t'imagines quoi ? Que je vais l&#226;cher le morceau ? Que je vais te laisser ruminer dans ton petit n&#233;ant bourgeois ? Des clous ! Je ne comprends pas ? Ben vas-y, explique, je t'&#233;coute.
&#8212; Je n'ai pas envie.
&#8212; Ah non, mon petit bonhomme ! C'est trop facile. Pas envie ? &#199;a veut dire quoi pas envie ? &#192; moi tu dis que tu n'as pas envie ? Tu t'imagines peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a va suffire, que je vais arr&#234;ter, que je vais me taire, que je vais dispara&#238;tre peut-&#234;tre ? Mais non vois-tu, c'est &#231;a qui est beau : envie ou pas, je ne dispara&#238;trai pas, je ne me tairai pas. Je suis l&#224; et rien ne peut me faire taire, ni l'ennui, ni le sommeil, ni rien. Tu ne peux pas te d&#233;barrasser de moi, jamais, et tu le sais tr&#232;s bien.
&#8212; Il y a bien un moyen.
&#8212; Oui, il y a un moyen. Mais je t'arr&#234;te tout de suite mon petit p&#232;re, il est un peu trop radical, m&#234;me pour toi. D'ailleurs, ne vas pas croire que je te laisserai faire. Ah &#231;a, j'en bave pour le ramener sur la rive, le d&#233;pressif du dimanche, mais j'y arrive toujours. (Il hurle.) Et cette fois comme les autres !

(Un temps.)

&#8212; Tu ne peux rien pour moi.
&#8212; (Comme &#224; un enfant.) Allons, allons&#8230; Ne dis pas des choses pareilles. Laisse-moi au moins une chance. Hein, tu veux bien ? Une petite chance de rien du tout. Allez, dis-moi ce qui te tracasse. On t'a fait de la peine, c'est &#231;a ?
&#8212; Non. Pas vraiment.
&#8212; Comment &#231;a pas vraiment ? C'est vieillir qui t'emb&#234;te alors ?
&#8212; Oh &#231;a non ! &#199;a je m'en fous pas mal. M&#234;me si&#8230;
&#8212; M&#234;me si ?
&#8212; C'est long.
&#8212; C'est long de vieillir ?
&#8212; Non. C'est long de vivre.
&#8212; Allons bon, voil&#224; autre chose ! Trente-six ans, ce n'est pourtant pas grand chose. Regarde-toi, tu n'as pas encore l'air d'un monsieur.
&#8212; Je ne dis pas que c'est vieux. Je dis juste que &#231;a m'a sembl&#233; une &#233;ternit&#233;.
&#8212; Tu t'ennuies donc tellement ?
&#8212; Oui. Un peu. Il faut croire que je ne suis pas de bonne compagnie.
&#8212; Allons donc ! Quelle id&#233;e ? Je me demande bien ce qui peut te passer par la t&#234;te parfois&#8230;
&#8212; C'est toi ma t&#234;te. Et puis&#8230; Et puis je savais que tu ne comprendrais pas.
&#8212; Ben l&#224;, j'ai un peu de mal oui.
&#8212; &#201;videmment, tu ne sais pas ce que c'est.
&#8212; Mais&#8230;
&#8212; Non, tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que d'&#234;tre parmi les autres et de se sentir &#233;cras&#233; par le poids de sa propre existence. Seul, d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment seul, dans des f&#234;tes, au march&#233;, dans la ville, dans mon lit. Avoir toujours le sentiment affreux de cette solitude que rien ne comble, que rien n'apaise. Oh l'oublier parfois, oui, le temps d'un verre, le temps d'un homme&#8230; Mais ne jamais s'en d&#233;faire. Elle revient, rampante, sournoise, m&#233;chante&#8230; Toujours elle revient ! Non, tu ne sais rien de cela. Rien ! Alors tes anniversaires, les figures impos&#233;es des No&#235;ls &#224; la cha&#238;ne, leur petit cort&#232;ge d'hypocrisies r&#233;ciproques, qu'on me foute la paix avec tout &#231;a ! Bonne ann&#233;e mon cul ! Elle sera solitaire mon ann&#233;e. Elle sera solitaire ou elle ne sera pas. Qu'elle m'enterre si elle veut cette garce ! Je l'attends. Je serai mon propre veuf &#8212; et joyeux encore ! Tiens, je jetterai m&#234;me la premi&#232;re pellet&#233; de terre. Pour voir.
&#8212; Pour voir ?
&#8212; Oui. Pour voir vos gueules, &#224; toi et au cher disparu. Et celles des autres, avec leur grand chagrin, leurs mouchoirs sales et leur laideur !

&#8212; (Doucement, apr&#232;s un silence.) Il ne t'aime pas n'est-ce pas ?
&#8212; Va te faire foutre&#8230; Allez tous vous faire foutre.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>  Va te faire foutre Allez tous vous faire foutre.



Tu me parles mieux s'il te plait !!!

Sinon je te sodomise !
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu me parles mieux s'il te plait !!!
> 
> Sinon je te sodomise !
> :love:


Aucune chance. T'es pas mon type.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Aucune chance. T'es pas mon type.



moi non plus ,je suppose , mais ce n'est pas une raison pour aller me faire foutre .....

ben alors , le vieux, si tu nous faisais une petite video maison pour finir en beaut&#233; cette ann&#233;e  ?  




:love:





edit : je pense que , comme d'hab, j'ai envie d'un caf&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>  Il ne t'aime pas n'est-ce pas ?



Savoir se penser n'est pas savoir les penser. Grave erreur.


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Décembre 2006)

_maintenant que je viens de quitter du regard l'ic&#244;ne que je suis en train de copier, il faut que je fasse le vide.
&#231;a fait 7 heures que je suis dessus, je crois que j'en peut plus.
je vais vider mon esprit.
Ne plus rien penser.


regarder par la fen&#234;tre seras id&#233;al... 
ne rien voir.
oublier ce regard, ce portrait.
il fait nuit, encore une fois j'ai l'impression que tout est mort.
Moi aussi d'ailleurs.
je vais allumer les bougies tiens...
... rallumer les charbons ardents, sortir les poudres d'encens et me laisser aller...
...
Les lumi&#232;res des jardins superpos&#233;s se sont &#233;teintes.
Je vois des images se superposer, des vieux souvenirs.
Le pont du ch&#226;teau de ...
... des arbres, les lumi&#232;res des photophores.... 
je suis vraiment insomniaque

je vais retourner &#224; mes copies.
Demain, il faut que je construise ce ch&#226;ssis de remplacement pour cette toile du XVIII, celui d'origine tombe en poussi&#232;re litt&#233;ralement._


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Savoir se penser n'est pas savoir les penser. Grave erreur.


Ce n'était qu'une question.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Moui moui moui...

Va falloir faire un truc là... on s'ennuie !!


----------



## krystof (31 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi non plus ,je suppose , mais ce n'est pas une raison pour aller me faire foutre .....



Je pense que j'aimerais connaître les bonnes raisons...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben ça doit être beau va.... un sacré boxon qu'il doit y avoir dans le ciboulot de doc !!!


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

Oh, c'est tr&#232;s simple. Trop.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ah ben ça doit être beau va.... un sacré boxon qu'il doit y avoir dans le ciboulot de doc !!!


Tu me connais : j'ai la faiblesse de penser que mon boxon n'est pas très différent du boxon qui se trouve dans le ciboulot des autres.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu me connais : j'ai la faiblesse de penser que mon boxon n'est pas très différent du boxon qui se trouve dans le ciboulot des autres.



Non, mais on se retrouve mieux dans son boxif à soi...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'était qu'une question.



'scuse, pas fait gaffe. 
-Ma gueule.


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Décembre 2006)

Je pense à ce que je vais bien pouvoir me souhaiter à minuit. Parce que ça fait 6 ans que je me souhaite chaque 1er janvier que cette année sera mieux que la précédente, mais chaque année, ça empire. Pis, là, comme elle se finit cette année, je ne peux pas croire que ça ira mieux demain. 

Pis je pense qu'il faut que j'apprenne à profiter de la vie et du moment présent. Mais j'ai besoin d'aide. Je sais juste pas comment on fait. 

Pis je pense qu'il va falloir que j'arrête de me ronger les doigts jusqu'au sang, parce que là, ça commence à faire mal quand je tappe sur mon clavier... 

Allez, 2007, ça va être une année g-é-n-i-a-l-e! On y croit à fond!


----------



## spud34 (31 Décembre 2006)

A Saddam Hussein, exécuté hier matin... J'ai beau pas aimer le personnage, je trouve ça nul!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Pis je pense qu'il faut que j'apprenne à profiter de la vie et du moment présent. Mais j'ai besoin d'aide. Je sais juste pas comment on fait.
> Allez, 2007, ça va être une année g-é-n-i-a-l-e! On y croit à fond!


...croire à fond que 2007 va être une année géniale c'est un bon début dans l'apprentissage du "comment profiter de la vie et du moment présent" !!!!!
Mais c'est comme toutes les bonne résolutions ... faut s'y tenir contre vents et marées !!!! Chaque 31 décembre je me dis : "Ayé ! j'arrête de fumer !!!!!!" ... et deux jours après je recommence !
Dans ce cas précis, tu as deux possibilités :
la première (version pessimiste) c'est de te dire : "aargh ! suis nul ... j'ai même pas tenu deux jours ..."
la deuxième (version optimiste) c'est de gueuler au monde entier : "M.... alors ! j'ai réussi à tenir deux jours !!! c'est top !!!!"

Les premiers jours, quand ma femme m'a largué, je me suis dis : "C'est quand même moche, après 34 ans de mariage !!!!!!!"
Maintenant, je me dis : "J'ai partagé 34 années de bonheur avec elle et si ça tombe, c'est peut-être pas fini !!!!"
Le secret réside dans la "version" que tu adoptes !!!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Pis je pense qu'il faut que j'apprenne à profiter de la vie et du moment présent. Mais j'ai besoin d'aide. Je sais juste pas comment on fait.


Tu n'y réussis déjà pas si mal, de ce que je connais.


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

-tiens, le sujet a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tourn&#233;
-ca fait quelques posts d&#233;j&#224;&#8230;
-qu'est-ce que tu fous l&#224;, toi ? t'&#233;tais pas chez Xavier ?
-je tenais &#224; te visiter avant la fin d'ann&#233;e, 2000 ans que je me partage entre-vous&#8230;
-tu d&#233;connes, tu sais qu'on a un calendrier super pr&#233;cis avec Xavier en ce qui concerne tes gardes
-ouais, je sais, mais avant qu'il n'arrive ya 2000 ans sorti de la cuisse de Jupiter, je passais tout mon temps avec toi, parfois je me plante encore sur le calendrier avec tes fichus f&#234;tes &#224; la con que personne ne connait
-putain, t'es chiant, il va encore me faire la guerre, tu le connais, il est amour mais il est aussi jalousie
-il n'a qu'&#224; aller se faire crucifi&#233;&#8230; nan, j'd&#233;conne, j'esp&#232;re qu'il ne saura jamais rien de ce que je viens de penser.
-tu sais bien qu'il sait tout. urbi et orbi qu'il arr&#234;te pas de radoter&#8230;
-jamais compris comment tu faisais pour qu'il ne sache rien de ce que tu penses&#8230;
-j'&#233;tais l&#224; avant lui quoiqu'il en dise&#8230; 
-t'as des preuves ?
-arr&#234;te, je vais encore m'&#233;nerver et faire pleuvoir des boules de feu sur une ville au hasard, tu me connais, je suis col&#233;rique.
-c'est ca le truc chiant avec toi : soit tu donnes dans l'h&#233;donisme soit tu crames tout ce qui t'emmerde&#8230; alors que lui n'est que bont&#233; m&#234;me si je le trouve un peu Ponce Pilate d&#232;s qu'il y a des guerres&#8230;
-il a promis de pas trop se m&#234;ler directement des conneries que je peux faire
-ouais, je suis parfois oblig&#233; de lui dire quand m&#234;me de s'en m&#234;ler
-bon, mon petit esprit saint, tu commences &#224; me les casser, je suis plus esprit seins en ce moment&#8230; retourne chez Xavier, c'est sa p&#233;riode faste en ce moment, il a besoin de toi !!
-putain, t'es encore relou comme d'hab'&#8230; t'as beau t'appeler "au-del&#224;" et taper dans la fumisterie s&#233;mite, t'es jamais qu'une raclure&#8230; t'aurais au moins pu me proposer une bi&#232;re au lieu de m'engueuler&#8230; ca promet pas mal de carnages cette ann&#233;e encore si t'es de mauvaise humeur un 31 d&#233;cembre ! 
-c'est &#231;a, c'est &#231;a&#8230; file donc chez ton fr&#232;re&#8230; j'aurais du faire ligaturer les trompes de ta m&#232;re&#8230; 


(&#8230;un temps&#8230

&#8230;je vais aller becketter tiens&#8230; ya la madonne qui sert du vin&#8230; ca aurait &#233;t&#233; quand meme con de la st&#233;riliser, elle m'a quqnd meme fait de beaux enfants&#8230; dommage que c'&#233;tait en immacul&#233; conception devant tout le monde&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je pense à ce que je vais bien pouvoir me souhaiter à minuit. Parce que ça fait 6 ans que je me souhaite chaque 1er janvier que cette année sera mieux que la précédente, mais chaque année, ça empire. Pis, là, comme elle se finit cette année, je ne peux pas croire que ça ira mieux demain.



_au dernier épisode je m'en suis arrêté là. Je crois qu'il faut que je change de série..._


----------



## vousti (31 Décembre 2006)

je pense à ce que m'a dit un pote il y a quelques années.

l'optimiste et le pessimiste formulent le même vu:

- ça ira mieux l' année prochaine!

sauf que le premier le fait le 31 décembre au soir et le deuxième.... le 1er janvier au matin


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

- tu n'es pas decid&#233;e pour la coiffure, soit, au pire tu le laisseras comme tous les jours mais serait peut etre temp d'aller dire bonjour a ton dressing non ? 
-pfffff de toute fa&#231;on j'ai tout dehors pas besoin d'y aller l&#224; dedans 
- tu vas quand meme faire  un effort pour ce soir quand meme, non?
- pffff ......mettre une robe pour geler ? et puis rester assise toute la nuit a cause des talons? et mon genou alors? et qui vas faire les photos?
- et si je mets la fourrure sur la robe ?
-super, tu passeras pas inaper&#231;ue    
-serieux, tu te vois en salle en fourrure quand les autres seront a moiti&#233; a poils avec des robes ultra fines ?
-ou&#233; mais moi je m'en fou , j'ai rien a cacher mais rien non plus a montrer .....et j'aime pas grelotter moi !! ...et puis les talons pour quoi faire ? petite je suis petite je reste ......et puis mon genou me ferai trop mal ....et puis  la fourrure pese une tonne elle .....
- nan, ce sont pas des excuses , je suis tent&#233; pour mettre cette foutue robe et ces chaussures qui ont vu le jours la derniere fois il y a 5 ans au moins mais vraiment j'aura froid et j'aura mal au genou et en plus je ne sais plus marcher avec les talon.....
-ben alors on fait quoi ?
-et si je mettais un jeans ?    cela aussi c'est un exploit , j' en mets jamais !!!!  je suis chic toute l'ann&#233;e alors sa changerait un peu    

.....un temp, 2 temp , un reglage a l'apn et sa recommence

-alors tu mets quoi ?
-bordel il est deja 16h pass&#233; il faudrait vraiment que tu bouges .....et je te signale que il y a aussi fiston a habiller ......mer.*$--&#176;#@.......:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (31 Décembre 2006)

Quoi ? Saddam Hussein exécuté ? Je devrais...

Oups, je recommence:

_Je pense_ que je devrais prêter attention à l'actualité. 
Mais... non, l'exécution d'un ex-président irakien n'a rien à voir avec moi. Des milliers de gens sont morts hier, qui, eux non plus, n'ont rien à voir avec moi. C'est triste mais je ne peux pas suivre tout ce qui se passe dans le monde. Suis-je égocentrique ? Non, le monde est trop gros et les médias sont trop omniprésents (s'il est possible d'être plus omniprésent ou moins omniprésent sans oublier le « omni »), si je suivais tout je n'aurais pas de temps pour moi, pour penser des pensées insipides et puis les écrire en mauvais français. 

Je savais, au moins, que le dauphin de Chine à été déclaré éteint, ça c'est plus important parce qu'une espèce entière vaut mieux qu'un humain, non ?

Tiens, c'est la chanson qui me fait penser à la neige. Mais il n'y a pas de neige !  Pas un flocon depuis... je ne sais plus quand. Février ? Mars ? Je consulte ma photothèque...
...
Non, iPhoto est trop lent. Dashboard, par contre...

Il va neiger mardi !  

En tout cas il faut que je décide quoi faire ce soir. J'ai envie de rester chez moi et faire mon nouveau site web mais ça serait trop geek pour nouvel an. Mais si je vais en ville il n'y aura pas de bus pour rentrer, les Noctambus ne circulent pas le dimanche soir. Tant pis, je peux prendre un taxi pour une fois. J'appelle un ami.

Zut, mon thé est devenu froid. C'est ce qui arrive quand on pense trop. Je pense donc... j'essuie ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2006)

Ca fait du bien de se remettre un peu &#224; la musique...
Ouias, c'est juste une petite intro, ouais, ouais.
Mais quand m&#234;me elle sonne bien.
C'est con, c'est toujours quand je trouve des trucs qui sonnent qu'il faut que j'arr&#234;te.
Remarque, c'est plus s&#233;rieux.
Je m'y remettrais plus tard, quand j'aurais le temps.
Oui, oui, plus tard...
Je vais pas remettre le nez l&#224;-dedans, c'est pas le moment, c'est pas le moment, c'est pas le moment.
Plus tard...

...

Quand m&#234;me, une voix f&#233;minine l&#224;-dessus, &#231;a collerait du tonnerre.
Bon, j'y pense pas, OK, j'y pense pas.
Plus tard.
...

Je connaissais une chanteuse, tiens...
J'ai p'tet encore son num&#233;ro.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je pense à ce que je vais bien pouvoir me souhaiter à minuit. Parce que ça fait 6 ans que je me souhaite chaque 1er janvier que cette année sera mieux que la précédente, mais chaque année, ça empire. Pis, là, comme elle se finit cette année, je ne peux pas croire que ça ira mieux demain.
> 
> Pis je pense qu'il faut que j'apprenne à profiter de la vie et du moment présent. Mais j'ai besoin d'aide. Je sais juste pas comment on fait.
> 
> ...



Tu vas déjà commencer par tomber l'futal ça sera toujours ça d'fait !!!

Pense à la planter aussi.

Et là, on aura fait le tour...


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu n'y r&#233;ussis d&#233;j&#224; pas si mal, de ce que je connais.



Hum, tu dois encore mal me conna&#238;tre. Ou alors, c'est moi qui croit me conna&#238;tre.



vousti a dit:


> je pense &#224; ce que m'a dit un pote il y a quelques ann&#233;es.
> 
> l'optimiste et le pessimiste formulent le m&#234;me v&#339;u:
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup.

Sonny, mais va te faire mettre!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Ces histoires de pessimistes vs optimistes ça me fait penser à un truc de Héraclite "celui qui pleure" toujours opposé à Démocrite "celui qui rit".

"Panta rei kai ouden menei..."

Je pense que ces oppositions c'est vraiment très con.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Sonny, mais va te faire mettre!



Mais pourquoi tu n'oses jamais écrire en noir ???

Tu as peur de te faire bannir ??

Et aprés ???

Alors vas y lache toi !!!! 




Marie84 a dit:


> Ces histoires de pessimistes vs optimistes ça me fait penser à un truc de Héraclite "celui qui pleure" toujours opposé à Démocrite "celui qui rit".
> 
> "Panta rei kai ouden menei..."
> 
> Je pense que ces oppositions c'est vraiment très con.



Toi tu tombes le futal aussi et tu la plantes pareil, quand on aura besoin d'un philosophe on se débrouillera entre nous !!


----------



## Nephou (31 Décembre 2006)

&#8212; savoir &#233;crire ne suffit pas
&#8212; ouais faut savoir lire aussi
&#8212; c&#8216;est marrant cette manie de vouloir r&#233;pondre
&#8212; faut que je graisse ces putains de portes kz
&#8212; merde&#8230; repassage
&#8212; je ferme aujourd&#8217;hui ou pas ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

- m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.

j'exporterai la révolution..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Toi tu tombes le futal aussi


...va tellement avoir de futals à terre qu'on n'aura même plus la place pour poster...


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tu n'oses jamais écrire en noir ???
> 
> Tu as peur de te faire bannir ??
> 
> ...



Si je me lache, ça va tout salir, j'ai la caca-vite depuis 4 jours! 

Ok, je m'en vais. De toute façon:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Et grace à qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Je trouve que c'est dommage.


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est dommage.



ouais aussi. décevant même


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais aussi. décevant même


Il ne faut pas Il ne me déçoivent plus tu sais. Il y a longtemps.


----------



## Nephou (31 Décembre 2006)

&#8212; j'aimerai bien qu&#8217;ils fassent un effort
&#8212; d&#233;cid&#233; de perdre les clefs
_&#8212; n&#8217;emp&#234;che font chier_
&#8212; &#8217;tain je pense en vert des fois


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Décembre 2006)

Je pense à combien je suis jeune et bête.


----------



## Nobody (31 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je pense à combien je suis jeune et bête.



Je t'envie, moi qui suis vieux et malin.


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Décembre 2006)

Le jour viens de disparaitre.
J'en ai un peu marre de cette luminosité anémique, quand il y en a, le jour.
C'est quand qu'il fait jour ?
On ne sais même plus si il fait jour. Ou nuit.
Le jour c'est tellement sombre qu'il fait nuit.
La nuit, on se croirait sur le jour qui viens de se terminer, à cause de l'éclairage public.
On dirait que seules les teintes changent.


Je pense que je vais encore être insomniaque.
Je crois que si je fais le calcul, je dois cumuler 3h de sommeil par 24h.
Je vais tout ranger autrement. ça me changera les idées.
Ca changera tout. 

je mange aujourd'hui ou pas ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2006)

pas envie d'y aller...faire un effort; pas faire la gueule...pas trop boire...boire un peu quand même, m'en rendrait moins compte...pourquoi faire...f'rait bien un tour...k'j'm'occupe d'habiller les filles...pas faim...mettrais bien la musique à fond...j'irais bien voir la mer...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'irais bien voir la mer...


Ben moi c'est décidé !!!!!!!!!!!!! J'y vais !!!!!!! ... Quand même rien d'autre à foutre !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

- t'es encore là , opppp leve toi .....je termine le caf, promis, puis je vais....
- je te signale que ton fils est encore en pyjama
- quelle idée de tomber malade le 31 ,une gastro en plus ..... ce ne sera pas pareil sans elle , on sera tous là bas a la soirée  , son mari et ses enfants avec nous ils seront  surement tristes meme s'elle viendra  nous rejoindre 10 minutes a minuit 
- et pourquoi l'autre là , la malade enceinte elle n'est l'est pas aujourd'hui ? quelle injustice !!!elle va encore essayer de casser l'ambiance ? une chose est sure : elle se demerdera avec son gosse , pas question de lui courir derriere ....demain elle se fera surement hospitaliser comme a son hab ....mais bien evidemment ce soir elle dansera voir picolera .....qu'elle accouche enfin !!!
- je vais mettre quel pantalon noir ? un long? un court ?
- est que le pull ralph de fiston est propre ???????


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

- Je crois que c'est l'heure des decapsuleurs.


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que je vais retourner bouger là. Parce que sur la deepmix moscow radio, le son est juste là, à l'instant, teeeeeeeeeeeeeellement bon que ça me donne envie d'y retourner. Mais les gens sont surement devenus des épaves, pour la plupart, alors, je remettrai ça à la semaine prochaine. 

Je pense plutôt que je vais aller me laver les dents. Après une dernière vodka.


----------



## Nobody (1 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> - Je crois que c'est l'heure des decapsuleurs.





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je pense que je vais retourner bouger là. Parce que sur la deepmix moscow radio, le son est juste là, à l'instant, teeeeeeeeeeeeeellement bon que ça me donne envie d'y retourner. Mais les gens sont surement devenus des épaves, pour la plupart, alors, je remettrai ça à la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Je pense plutôt que je vais aller me laver les dents. Après une dernière vodka.



Ben ouais. Je pense que le lien est fait. 

Pour ma part, là, tout de suite, je pense que la vie est belle si on s'entoure des bonnes personnes. Certaines sont destructrices. Certaines nous font avancer. Celles-là, je les aime et je les recherche. Et je pense qu'elles aussi me recherchent pour la même raison. Ca fait du bien. Ben oui. Faut pas se voiler la face. 

Et maintenant, je vais me coucher: dans 6 heures nous allons boire le cognac chez mes beaux-parents, alors je vous raconte pas. 

A bientôt.


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a commence bien....
J'prends l'air, ou pas?!....


:hein:


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2007)

_tiens, sur le quatorzi&#232;me il fait beau&#8230; le 20&#232;me n'a pas cette chance&#8230;

c&#233;dric vient de descendre&#8230;

je rote &#224; la vodka&#8230; j'aurais du penser &#224; acheter du rhum&#8230; ou pas boire de la vodka avec eux&#8230;

va-t'elle m'appeler aujourd'hui ?
enfin, laquelle va m'appeler ?

on verra bien&#8230;

la vie ne fait que commencer&#8230;  
_


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2007)

le vent souffle en temp&#232;te et c'est bon
je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de photocopieuse ce matin, tant pis, mais j'ai trouv&#233; un timbre
christine et abel dorment toujours

la bi&#232;re est fraiche, c'est cool

hier soir je n'ai pas oubli&#233; de lui dire que je l'aimais
et c'est vrai


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

- Jour de l'an avec potes d'enfance qui sont devenus parents.
- Couchée à 1h00, levée à 6h00 car les mômes ont chantés la Marseillaise en canon.
- Ils m'ont dit : "profites en !"
- Je les crois sur parole  
- Quand même ils ont fait 500 bornes pour nous voir.
- On vient de se rappeler notre adolescence : "Tu te rappelles à cette heure on essayait d'emballer les grognasses sur un slow ! Et le but était de resté le plus longtemps éveillé !"
- N'empêches je me sens vachement mieux maintenant à mon âge et je ne sais même pas pourquoi ... l'habitude ? Est ce qu'on s'habitue à tout ?
- Oui et même qu'on anticipe.
- Tu veux dire quoi par là ?
- Qu'à force de cotoyer les cons, on finit par les repérer à 100 mètres, du coup t'as le temps de faire un sacré virage mais regarde pas trop derrière toi quand même tu pourrais t'en prendre un autre sur la route.
- Tu veux dire qu'il y a des gens qui parasitent les autres et qui ne se rendent même pas compte.
- Oui, et le tout est de se rendre compte aussi quand on parasite ...
- Mais tu restes seule alors, ça ne te pèses pas la solitude ?
- Oh non, ça me calme ... et parfois ça me démange, mais grandir, vieillir, vivre c'est apprécié d'être seule avec soi sans se parasiter, s'habituer à sa carcasse...
- Se laisser la possibilité de jouir un peu de tout et de rien !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2007)

Un monceau de vaisselle dans l'évier, une journée qui s'annonce maussade... Tout est fermé, tout est calme, pas une âme dans les rues de Liège qui est déserte ce matin...

Un café, une eau pétillante pour se rincer la bouche et le ventre de mes folies nocturnes d'hier. Tiens, il fait dégueulasse ici, je vais devoir balayer... Le tic-tac monocorde de l'horloge me rappelle qu'aujourd'hui est mon dernier jour de congé à la maison, demain, c'est retour au travail avec le lot habituel de joyeusetés...

Il n'y a pas un bruit dans l'appartement, le vent s'agite dehors. Le chat dort tranquillement sur mon genoux gauche, je vide mon café tiède en faisant un plan pour vite tout ranger...

Encore une année d'écoulée...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (2 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin, sans savoir pourquoi, je pense à cette fille d'une nuit croisée il y a une douzaine d'années. A cette nuit pleine de tendresse et de douceur avec une quasi inconnue et à la longue discussion que nous avons eu, alors que je la tenais dans mes bras, après avoir partagé la plus grande intimité. Un instant de bonheur volé au temps qui passe.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2007)

Douze ans, d&#233;j&#224;, que je m'&#233;tais fait passer pour une fille.


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Douze ans, déjà, que je m'étais fait passé pour une fille.


Sacré SUPERJAQUETTE Bonne année !


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2007)

2 mois déjà que j'essaie d'apprendre l'orthographe française à Super





Ok, que vais essayer de faire semblant que je floode pas: je pense que j'ai super bien dormi cette nuit...  allez, on y croit tous!


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2007)

Est-ce que j'&#233;cris ici ?
Ou l&#224; o&#249; le vent s'agite ?

Je suis en retard pour ce soir
Je n'ai rien rien pr&#233;par&#233; pour demain

Comment pouvais-je &#234;tre aussi na&#239;f ? Croire que cette ann&#233;e d&#233;marrerait mieux.


J'ai oubli&#233; de souhaiter la bonne ann&#233;e &#224; tant de personnes
Il n'est pas trop tard ? Peut &#234;tre.

Je n'ai pas envie de faire 200 km ce soir mais &#231;a me laissera du temps pour ruminer.

Ce matin, j'ai &#233;t&#233; film&#233;. Je ne pense pas avoir &#233;t&#233; humain, juste &#233;go&#239;ste et ferm&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Je pense obstin&#233;ment &#224; tout ce que je voudrais oublier et qui me transperce.
Je pense au noir sommeil qui m'en d&#233;livrera, &#224; la nuit qui attend son loyer.
Je pense &#224; toi terriblement. Et je suis fatigu&#233;.

Je pense au concerto en la majeur de Mozart.
J'essaye surtout de ne pas &#234;tre en col&#232;re contre toi. Je te trouve mille raisons, mille excuses, mille pardons. Tout &#231;a n'est pas si grave, n'est-ce pas ? &#199;a saigne encore un peu, c'est vrai, mais le temps joue pour nous, contre nous. Peut-&#234;tre est-il notre meilleur alli&#233; contre une si grande folie ? Peut-&#234;tre est-il notre seul alli&#233;.

Peut-&#234;tre aussi &#233;tait-ce notre seule folie.
Peut-&#234;tre n'&#233;tait-ce que ma folie r&#234;v&#233;e.


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

&#8212; Putain, j'ai trop bouff&#233;, &#231;a me fait une lourdeur l&#224; sur l'estomac
&#8212; j'arrive pas &#224; d&#233;terminer si c'est au dessus ou en dessous du nombril
&#8212; trop tard pour un caf&#233;
&#8212; en fait c'est autour du nombril que &#231;a p&#232;se
&#8212; tiens roberto n'a pas post&#233; ici
&#8212; tiens si je fais &#231;a, &#231;a fait &#231;a&#8230;
&#8212; etc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2007)

... je pense tout simplement à vous ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je pense obstinément à tout ce que je voudrais oublier et qui me transperce.
> Je pense au noir sommeil qui m'en délivrera, à la nuit qui attend son loyer.
> Je pense à toi terriblement. Et je suis fatigué.
> 
> ...



Je pense que j'aurais pas du le fouetter avec mon chibre...
Mais bon, il demandait... il demandait...


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... je pense tout simplement à vous ...


du coup je pense &#224; toi


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2007)

_Je pense que j'ai trouvé la personne qui feras les décors de Saw 4
Je crois que si Sonnyboy fesait un tour pour identifier le machin en haut à gauche de la photo de ce post, il nous dirais tout haut ce que je crois percevoir, qui fait même vomir des modos il parait. 
Il faudrait retirer ou masquer cet objet salace, qui pourrais attirer un Macinside... il pourrait se le faire monter en nud papillon, ou pire, le manger _


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

-J'ai envie de voyager ..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

- pourquoi je me mets toujours des challenges à la con en permanence?
- 2006 m'a rendue encore plus accro au tabac, 2007 faut que j'décroche!
- en 1 mois suis passée de 1 paquet de clopes à 3 clopes par jour!
- aujourd'hui me suis empêchée d'aller racheter un paquet!
- là, j'en ai marre de tourner en rond, suis en manque.
- 'tain c'est dur d'arrêter de fumer.
- j'vais ptêt  racheter un paquet demain et rester à 3 par jour, les clopes essentielles à ma "survie", c'est dingue d'être accro à cette drogue quand on voit les dégâts.
- comment ils font les autres, ceux qui ont réussit à arrêter? ils ont plus de volonté que moi?
- pourquoi çà me prend autant la tête!
- faut peut-être que je prenne un substitut? 
- parait qu'il y a un nouveau médoc qui aide à arrêter.
- pffiou çà me prend trop le chou, je ne pense qu'à une clope c'est du délire, je deviens maboul, le manque est là, le sevrage commence à se faire sentir dans mes tripes.
- il me faudrait un lavage de cerveau, un truc qui fait qu'on oublie qu'on a fumé!
- j'appréhende le réveil après mon café du matin, la 1ère essentielle de la journée ne sera pas là.
- vais-je y arriver?
- j'crois pas, c'est mal barré.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Elle pense qu'elle est vraiment trop conne
Elle pense qu'elle est une enfant gâtée
Elle pense que tout est de sa faute
Elle pense qu'elle est nombriliste
Elle pense qu'elle est égoïste
Elle pense...
Elle croit qu'elle pense...

Je pense que je pense trop
Je pense que tout ça n'est pas constructif


----------



## paradize (4 Janvier 2007)

Ca y est, ouais, merci clovis, grâce à toi, j'ai patchburn, mon graveur dvd et iDVD qui communique.....

Je suis heureuse et anxieuse en même temps.....

1h que je suis en étape 3, t'a vu l'heure, j'aimerais bien me coucher.....

j'espère vraiment que ce sera bon ce DVD......

Pourquoi iDVD 4 ne veut que des dvd - ? C'est quoi la différence ? Est ce tout le monde arrivera-t-il à le lire sur son dvd de salons ? Si ça s'ouvre ds mon lecteur dvd de salon, yiha, j'offre le resto à clovis...... Ha merde, il est au régime...... C'est malin....

est ce que le dvd sera fini dimanche, qd on fêtera mon anniversaire, pour le montrer à tout le monde ???



Pourquoi ce type de l'entretien ne me rappelle pas ? Etait ce lui qui m'a appelé alors que j'étais sous la douche ? pourquoi ça existe les appels privés ? Etait ce un faux numéro ? Les répondeurs, c'est pas pour les katzs et les chiens qd même...  

Je garde Léo cette après-midi, qu'est ce qu'on pourrait faire ensemble ? pffffff, un gosse de 19 mois, ça peut pas m'aider à organiser mon anniversaire samedi et dimanche....

Faudrait que j'apprenne enfin tous les noms des teletubbies pour être en osmose avec mon neveu....

Mon copain me manque, plus que 6 jours à tenir........

Demain matin, 1h de marche avec ma chienne vénus qui à une hernie discale, j'aurais autre chose à faire..........

Mais pourquoi ce dvd est tjrs pas fini !!!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Janvier 2007)

Vomira, vomira pas?


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2007)

ma journ&#233;e a bien commenc&#233;
m&#234;me sans rien pr&#233;parer, je r&#233;ussis &#224; m'en sortir royalement : contenu et animation.
j'en ai presque honte.

Mais la soir&#233;e est l&#224; : je ne suis pas son p&#232;re et pourtant sa souffrance m'est insupportable et conna&#238;tre et reconna&#238;tre mon impuissance ne r&#232;gle en rien la situation.

merde, je ne peux pas aller me coucher comme &#231;a.

plus tard, le sommeil m'&#233;chappe
elle n'est pas rentr&#233;e, pas encore

ce soir les mots sont lourds, ils p&#232;sent, m'&#233;crasent.
les miens, ceux que j'ai lus, ceux que j'ai suscit&#233;s
ils sont trop nombreux tout &#224; coup et ne se laissent pas discipliner

je voudrais les offrir ces fleurs &#224; qui les d&#233;sire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Je me réveille, ne sachant pas si j'ai dormi une heure ou six.
Langue pâteuse, gorge sèche, je tends le bras dans le vide pour saisir le verre d'eau imaginaire qu'on a bien voulu m'apporter.
Imaginaire, le verre d'eau...

Merde va falloir allumer la lumière, me lever, aller à la cuisine, prendre un verre dans l'armoire, ouvrir le robinet, mettre le verre sous le filet d'eau et le remplir, fermer le robinet, boire un coup, reremplir le verre, le ramener à mon chevet, me recoucher, éteindre la lumière, me rendormir.
Mauvaise idée, je suis complètement réveillée...
Je me  tourne, me retourne, me reretourne entre mes draps. Maintenant il fait trop chaud. Je me relève. Ouvre plus grand la fenêtre. Me recouche. 
Cela ne manque pas, maintenant j'ai froid. 
Et le tic-tac assourdissant de mon réveil Barbapapa®, comme ça... Dans le vide, pour rien...

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !

Mon alcoolique du haut se réveil aussi...
D'habitude j'ai de la compassion... Mais là il fait vraiment ch*** ! Que la cirrhose l'emporte!


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2007)

Je n'arrete pas de me decrocher la machoire depuis ce matin... C'est vendredi et je suis bien crevee, en train de bailler devant mon PC. Je me dis que ca serait sympa d'etre loin, tres loin d'ici, mais c'est pas trop possible pour le moment. Le temps est d'un gris bien maussade, ca n'arrange rien.

C'est le debut de l'annee. J'ai deux nouvelles collegues dans mon departement pour travailler avec moi, je suis contente, au moins ca va me changer de l'autre glandeur qui vient au boulot par intermitence et sur qui je ne peux absolument pas compter... C'est bien, c'est bon tout cela. Aujourd'hui, je saurai aussi si mon contrat est renouvelle ou si je prends la porte, j'apprehende... En meme temps, je fais peut-etre du bon boulot mais j'ai vu tellement de gens prendre la porte ces derniers temps que rien n'est rassurant.

J'ai vu des petites pantoufles roses fuschia a la vitrine d'un magasin de chaussures dans ma rue. Elles me trottent dans la tete depuis... Elles sont soldees et ont l'air confortable... Au moins ca me fera une petite consolation, j'irai voir ce soir en rentrant sur Liege tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Je ne devrais pas poster au boulot,
je ne devrait pas glander au boulot
je vais encore le regretter
tiens, ce soir, je vais au ciné,
c'est vrai que c'est étonnant que Roberto ne soit pas encore venu ici
Il n'y a jamais de trains qui passent sur les rails en bas - ils servent à quoi ?
j'aimerais bien avoir des pouvoirs magiques, genre voir les gens tout nus
je ne devrais pas poster ce post
j'ai faim
fait chier, je n'ai plus de thé
je devrais partir tôt
non - je voudrais partir tôt
je déteste le reporting
Il y a des voix féminines qui me dressent les poils - et d'autres, c'est pas les poils.
parti comme c'est, je vais encore penser au cul.
Comment font les autres pour penser des trucs intelligents, comme ça, au débotté ?
Peut-être trichent-ils...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2007)

j'ai la gerbe
3 jours que j'ai pas bouffé
3 kilos perdus
J'irais bien me coucher
Faut que je change de boulot


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2007)

&#8212; il est si dur que &#231;a mon mqcd ?
&#8212; &#231;a se voit pourtant que c&#8217;est un ******************* ?
&#8212; merde j&#8217;ai rien gland&#233; aujourd&#8217;hui
&#8212; le dictionnaire de firefox a des lacunes
&#8212; marre d&#8217;entendre le bruissement des pages de _la tribune_ 
&#8212; faudra gaffer &#224; ne pas faire ressembler ce fil &#224; _l&#224; maintenant
&#8212;_ ctrl-i et alt-sont vachtement semblables &#231;a fait trois fois que je tape &#238; sans le vouloir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2007)

Elle n'en vallait pas la peine...
Surtout ; serre les dents...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224;, je l'ai appris, je ne vais pas &#234;tre renouvel&#233;e au travail... Dommage que cela devait &#234;tre pour moi un CDI ou bien rien  je leur co&#251;terais trop cher, ils aiment garder leurs options "ouvertes"... tout un baratin pas trop compr&#233;hensible, surtout par rapport &#224; mon degr&#233; d'investissement dans mon travail. (j'ai m&#234;me eu des petits ennuis de sant&#233; par rapport &#224; mon stress) Je me doutais un peu, ce n'est pas trop la politique de la boite de donner des contrats &#224; dur&#233;e ind&#233;termin&#233;e, surtout que ce dernier mois, j'ai aussi vu de bons (et travailleurs, loyaux) coll&#232;gues prendre la porte sans v&#233;ritable justification... 

Je pensais passer &#224; autre chose, mais cela est vraiment ingrat d'&#234;tre remerci&#233; si facilement... :sick: c'est surtout l'onde de choque qui m'a fait comme une baffe :casse: &#231;a m'a quand m&#234;me un peu retourn&#233;e. Je n'aurais pas su rester au travail cet apr&#232;s-midi, me suis faite la malle pour le reste de la journ&#233;e apr&#232;s l'annonce et j'ai &#233;t&#233; au coffee une petite heure avant de revenir sur Li&#232;ge et de retrouver mon meilleur ami qui m'a remont&#233; le moral :love:

Me reste plus qu'&#224; commencer &#224; imprimer mes CVs d&#232;s demain et &#224; postuler... j'ai un mois (la fin de mon contrat) environs pour trouver. Il y a d'autres call centers dans la r&#233;gion et je suis s&#251;re que je pourrais trouver un petit job sympa  (et mieux pay&#233; en plus)

Cela est bizarre mais je me dis qu'il y a s&#251;rement une bonne opportunit&#233; &#224; saisir et j'essaie de garder une attitude positive malgr&#233; tout, je pense que le gros nuage noir de ce matin est pass&#233; &#224; pr&#233;sent...  je crois les doigts


----------



## divoli (5 Janvier 2007)

Bah t'inquiètes pas, tu es encore fort jeune, déjà expérimentée, certainement fort compétente. Tu vas bien trouver un autre boulot. 

Et puis vu l'ambiance et les méthodes de management qui doivent régner dans cette entreprise, t'être faite remercier est peut-être la meilleure chose qui pouvait t'arriver...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> &#8212; il est si dur que &#231;a mon mqcd ?
> &#8212; &#231;a se voit pourtant que c&#8217;est un ******************* ?
> &#8212; merde j&#8217;ai rien gland&#233; aujourd&#8217;hui
> &#8212; le dictionnaire de firefox a des lacunes
> ...


Je suis absolument d&#233;sol&#233;. Mais bon&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Cela est bizarre mais je me dis qu'il y a sûrement une bonne opportunité à saisir et j'essaie de garder une attitude positive malgré tout, je pense que le gros nuage noir de ce matin est passé à présent...  je crois les doigts


Bien sûr que tu vas trouver du boulot !  ... manquerait plus que ça !!! ... "suffit" d'amorcer la spirale et c'est parti !
Comme je bosse pour plusieurs sociétés, il serait peut être intéressant que tu m'envoies ton CV par mail (je t'enverrai mon e-mail par MP) - de cette manière, si j'aperçois une opportunité, je ne manquerai pas de le distribuer... ça ne coûte rien et ça ne t'engage à rien !!!
Il serait intéressant de savoir aussi dans quelle région tu souhaiterais bosser de préférence et tes connaissances linguistiques...
Perso, je bosse principalement dans les Flandres (notamment Gand et Anvers), mais j'ai parfois des missions à Bruxelles ... par contre, peu de missions en Wallonie (probablement parce que je manie mal le français ...:rateau, mais j'y ai quand même beaucoup de contacts par rapport à mon ancien job !
Si ça peut t'intéresser ... ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2007)

Quelle horreur tous ces belges !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, je sais pas pourquoi, je pense à lui tout d'un coup. Quel âge? 23 ans le 20. Serait peut-être déjà marié, avec des petits bouts de chous dans les bras. Quoique, 23 ans, c'est un peu tôt. Mais avec lui on sait jamais. Il nous a reservé quelques surprises. Bon, ok pour la dernière il fait fort. Mis le paquet. 

Tiens, je me rappelle les premiers mots que j'ai dis quand j'ai su. "pourquoi nous"? tu vois comme je suis égoïste. J'ai même pas pensé à toi, mais à "nous" enfin, dans le "nous", y avait surtout du "moi". Pis, y a un truc aussi, que je saurais jamais. C'est si tu as eu le temps de savoir. Si t'as eu peur, si tu t'es senti partir. Jamais je saurais. ça me terrifie la mort. La souffrance aussi. Je sais pas ce qui me terrifie le plus. Je pense souvent à lui. De plus en plus, c'est marrant, des fois y a des trucs qui vous éclatent à la figure quelques années après. 

Je pense que je suis triste. Et que je ferais jamais son "deuil". Tu (oui toi le grand) fais quand même chier d'être parti si vite, sans prévenir. On peut même pas se dire que c'est mieux comme ça. Parfois je me cherche des excuses, des raisons. Je me dis qu'en fait, tu serais parti dans d'atroces souffrances à cause d'un cancer ou de je sais pas quoi, plus tard. Là, je peux me dire c'est mieux comme ça. Mais je sais que c'est pas vrai. Je cherche pourtant toujours une raison. Y en a une non? On part pas comme ça. 

En fait, je sais très bien pourquoi je pense à lui là. C'est cette coupe de cheveux. Je te ressemble de plus en plus. Pis j'ai perdu du poids. Quelques kilos, encore. J'ai le visage creux. Masculin quoi. Quand je me regarde dans une glace, je sais plus qui je vois. Toi, moi? Pis je pense à ce regard plein de pitié que me m'a lancé ma soeur après ton départ. Elle s'est mise à pleurer juste en me regardant. Et oui, je te ressemble, ça choque la famille. Mon père a le même regard parfois. C'est pas moi qu'il regarde. C'est dur là, de pas pouvoir en parler autour de moi. Il est peut-être temps en fait, non? Parce que ça travaille tout ça dans ma tête.

Tiens, j'ai mélangé le "tu" et le "il". Marrant. 

Je pense que j'ai pas envie de sortir ce soir. Anthony Rother? Connais pas, pas assez. 
Je pense que j'ai envie de faire une photo d'ombre. Je pense que j'aimerais apprendre à utiliser cet appareil photo numérique.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2007)

Je pense à.....


C'est quoi la météo pour ce week-end ?
à lui
Ah tiens, Fab'Fab' est dans le même état que moi 
C'est quand que je pourrai avaler autre chose qu'une biscotte et du thé ?
Pourquoi les mots me manquent "face" à toi ?
Ca sera le Tour du Mont-Blanc, des Combins ou autres choses cet été ?
Je fais quels horaires la semaine prochaine ?
Faut que j'achète du thé et des biscottes
Je dois vraiment changer de bâtons téléscopiques
Rayer le nom de cette cabane de la liste, suis sure que c'est à cause de sa flotte que je suis malade
Finalement c'est définitif ou pas cette décision
à nous
Je fais pomme + a et delete ou Envoyer la réponse ?
Si ça colle pas avec le fil, ils effaceront...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien sûr que tu vas trouver du boulot !  ... manquerait plus que ça !!! ... "suffit" d'amorcer la spirale et c'est parti !
> Comme je bosse pour plusieurs sociétés, il serait peut être intéressant que tu m'envoies ton CV par mail (je t'enverrai mon e-mail par MP) - de cette manière, si j'aperçois une opportunité, je ne manquerai pas de le distribuer... ça ne coûte rien et ça ne t'engage à rien !!!
> Il serait intéressant de savoir aussi dans quelle région tu souhaiterais bosser de préférence et tes connaissances linguistiques...
> Perso, je bosse principalement dans les Flandres (notamment Gand et Anvers), mais j'ai parfois des missions à Bruxelles ... par contre, peu de missions en Wallonie (probablement parce que je manie mal le français ...:rateau, mais j'y ai quand même beaucoup de contacts par rapport à mon ancien job !
> Si ça peut t'intéresser ... ...


Merci TheBig, j'ai r&#233;pondu &#224; ton MP avant de voir le post  je suis assez motiv&#233;e, j'esp&#232;re vraiment pouvoir trouver rapidement (et pt&#232;t m&#234;me essayer de m'allouer des vacances et tenter d'aller &#224; l'AES suisse  faut se changer les id&#233;es). J'ai parl&#233; avec des connaissances ce soir et cela m'a fait du bien. C'est surtout l'onde qui a suivit le choc qui a &#233;t&#233; la plus dure, mais avec un peu de recul, je vois mieux ce que j'ai &#224; faire et je m'y attelle d&#232;s demain 

j'esp&#232;re pouvoir trouver quelque chose d'int&#233;ressant o&#249; je vais apprendre plein de nouvelles choses et d&#233;fier plein de nouveaux challenges :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4117529 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis absolument d&#233;sol&#233;. Mais bon&#8230;


Mais alors... vraiment.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

- la claque que a reçu Modern tu  peux aussi la recevoir vu que en ce moment tu as tendance a ne pas trop te la fermer ....non, c'est pas possible.....si c'est possible tu auras du mal a faire le meme ca que l'an dernier , tu es allée trop haut.....suis payé pour cela non ? ....oui mais cette année ils vont vouloir que tu fais plus evidemment.....et merde, ils n'ont que a trouver un'autre alors, sa me fera des vacances.......oui mais tu ne supporte pas de rester a la maison......
- je me fais encore un café là? oui? non? .......
- tu devrais aller au lit, cette semaine tu as trainé une tete de zombie.....
- promis , oué , encore 1 ou 2 pages de macg et je vais dire bonnenuit ........


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Quelle horreur tous ces belges !!!



Quand je pense que j'y ai vécu un temps... 

c'est à cause d'eux en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4117685 a dit:
			
		

> c'est &#224; cause d'eux en fait...


C'est _gr&#226;ce_ &#224; eux. 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4117645 a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors... vraiment.


Bah oui&#8230;


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2007)

&#8212; grmbll&#8230;
&#8212; mhmrrh
&#8212; pffff
&#8212; em^pfruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuf
&#8212; mh.
&#8212; gnignigni
&#8212; euh&#8230;
&#8212; &#8230;n&#233;e de merd&#8230;
&#8212; Cesser de penser


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi j'accepte tout ça ?


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2007)

Muti fait chier avec sa galette
j'&#233;tais de bonne humeur, l&#224; il/elle me fatigue

et pourtant, il en faut.


----------



## dool (7 Janvier 2007)

Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain. Pas envie d'être demain....


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2007)

je r&#234;ve de vous rencontrer
mais je souhaite que cela n'arrive pas


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je rêve de vous rencontrer
> mais je souhaite que cela n'arrive pas



_dire qu'adrianno ne sait pas que je danse en pensant à lui sur du Depeche Mode 

bon, Loïc ne lira jamais ce sujet, n'empêche, ça fait du bien de revoir mes vieilles peintures

après les petites odyssées portatives, il faudrait que je peigne une série de mes conversations avec Faust. 

Get the balance right, get the balance right_


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Janvier 2007)

j'étais en train de me dire que si j'avais decider d'allais en fac plutôt qu'en prepa j'aurai deja fait la moitié de mon année voir plus    et aussi que j'ai rien fait pendant ces vacances


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2007)

Wenn Fliegen hinter Fliegen fliegen, fliegen Fliegen Fliegen nach. Font chier ces mouches. GroooOOOAAAaaaaar.  Une tomate, farcie la tomate. Avec la panth&#232;rese rose. En Espagne le tout. Bonbon. Schwul. Vous reprendrez bien une part? Et mes chaussettes rouges et jaunes &#224; pti pois. Tiens, pti pois. Bonbon. Roh toi. Coquine. Para&#238;t que c'est s&#233;rieux. Berghain. Marie. Attention au prochain mot. XanaX. c'est bon. Bonbon. Seins. Si si. Pas encore vu le soleil depuis 2 semaines. H&M. Tiens, dans une demi-heure il fera nuit. Pas grave. Ce soir je mange dans le noir. Loooool. Lionel. Mouchoir, vite! &#200;re secondaire. Chaise roulante. Sous-sol. Y a des douches au sous-sol. M&#233;thodologie. Examens. Itinerol B6. Jus de pomme. Vodka? Non. Quoique. T&#234;te entre les fesses. Clavier. Sicherheitsl&#252;cken in MacOsX. Si Si. faut pas croire. Croire? 9 janvier. 10 f&#233;vrier. Barri&#232;re. Europapark. Merkel? Cr&#232;me capillaire. Si si. Lundi, des patates, mardi des patates. Tiens, Al&#232;m. Marrant tout &#231;a. Attention &#224; l'explosion. Tout bient&#244;t, para&#238;t. S'appelle comment le type? Zyprexa, s&#251;rement. Pas de Wifi. Fais chier cet ordi. Poubelle? Maman? Si si, argent par les fen&#234;tres. C'est pour &#231;a en fait. Ik&#233;a. Lionel (encore?). Le soleil dispara&#238;t. Marrant. Quoique. Suicide? Coussin pour fesses? Tiens, Starmac. Adium. BerlinerWeisse mit Schu&#223;. Va te faire, j'ai pas fini. Maladresse. Edith. Un petit th&#233;? Petit pois?  Reprendre du poid. Un peu de Cipralex? Volontier. Tiens, S&#233;bastien. Marrant tout &#231;a. Douche. D&#233;jeuner. Emerger. Affronter. S'accrocher. &#192; quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Zoloft ou Setralin ?...
2 pages d'explications, 4 pages d'effets secondaire...


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Janvier 2007)

Etre flemmard . Vouloir &#234;tre avec sa nana , pas possible


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2007)

M'f'rais bien pomper l'dard moi...

Bon... c'est pas tout ça... mais c'est dimanche, faut qu'j'aille me raser le crane... demain y a école... ça va chier....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Je pense à sonnyboy tout nu mais chuuuuut ... faut pas lui dire !


----------



## vousti (7 Janvier 2007)

je pense à Elle, si douce, si timide, osant à peine respirer de peur de me déranger.
Je pensais égoïstement être malheureux avant de la rencontrer.
je pense à ses blessures, ses traumatisme et j'ai compris ses réticences.
je pense que hier soir elle a du faire un sacré travail sur Elle. Pour que je m'endorme ce matin avec son parfum imprégnant la moindre petite parcelle de mon âme.
Je me réveille à l'instant avec ses effluves plein les draps,pourtant elle n'était pas là, j'ai dormi seul Quoi!!!! 20heures!!! allez hop, un tour de cadran,eh bien vous savez quoi?
ça fait du bien.
j'ai peut-être rien vu de la journée.... mais quelle nuit.
je pense que la vie est comme le vent qui s'agite, elle change de direction sans prévenir, elle peut être tempête ou alizé.
bon il faut que je l'appelle pour lui dire que je suis bien rentré, et que si je souris à nouveau c'est grâce a Elle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2007)

Je pense à la journée que j'ai passée aujourd'hui avec mon fils et mon frérot ... on avait décidé de "jouer aux riches" et d'aller passer l'après-midi à Knokke-Heist qui, comme vous l'ignorez probablement, est en Belgique le lieu de villégiature préféré de toute la bonne bourgeoisie belge avide d'aller étaler ses biffetons en plein jour pour les ioder un peu...:rateau:
J'avais astiqué ma BM Coupé comme si elle sortait du show room et en avant pour le Zurich belge...
Nous faufilant entre les Maserati, les Aston Martin et les Lamborghini nous avons fait un premier arrêt devant une agence immobilière qui proposait un appartement de 60 m2 au prix soldé de 750.000 Euros ... :afraid: ... devant l'insistance de mon frère qui voulait absolument demander au responsable de l'agence si pour ce prix ridicule, la toilette était sur le palier ou dans l'appartement, on a réussi à se faire éconduire bien gentiment par un gars sympa qui nous a renseigné sur l'adresse du camping le plus proche ...  ... on a bien rigolés et on s'est quittés en se tapant sur l'épaule...
Même topo dans une brasserie du dernier chic où on a demandé au vu du prix de la chope quand les danseuses top-less arriveraient... bonne rigolade quand le garçon nous a dit de revenir après 23 heures pour le voir servir en bunny !!!!!!
Alors, je pense qu'on est tombés sur quelques gars "qui ne se la pétaient pas", qui avaient le sens de l'humour et de la répartie ... et ça nous a fait vachement du bien !
Tiens ... on y retournera un de ces jours .....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

- Vie apostrophe
- Des simplets intelligents
- Tous les foutre dans une poubelle à la javel
- Je? Tu? Elle?
- Merd' ou Fleur

Merde.

Tu m'emmerdes...


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2007)

3 heures de sommeil, c'est peu mais je me rattraperai ce soir. non, en fait, non. je le sais bien.
j'ai encore r&#233;ussi &#224; cr&#233;er les conditions du doute. et voil&#224; maintenant je n'y comprends plus rien. 
je suis incapable de dire clairement les choses. ou de comprendre celles qu'on me dit. incapable de rester tranquille quand il faudrait se taire. 
au risque d'aller trop loin au risque de ne plus savoir quoi dire.

j'y suis, juste un peu trop loin
juste apr&#232;s la limite du confort

j'ai la journ&#233;e pour penser quand la nuit n'a pas suffi


----------



## Chaïtan (8 Janvier 2007)

- Pourquoi tu restes ? 
- parce que je laime
- même sil te fait souffrir ?!
- ben vu lexpérience de cette fin dannée oui
- tu vas faire quoi ?
- si je le savais tu serais pas là à me faire caguer.
- Il ne guérira jamais à ce rythme là. Tu y a cru à tord.
- Et je dois y croire encore puisque je reste.
- Tu restes seulement pour votre enfant.
- Je tinterdit de dire ça ! Je reste pour lui aussi.
- Il te bousille, tu ne te reconnais même plus depuis que tu es avec lui : tu es triste, tas plus de mordant, tes molle, plus de grain de folie, plus de répartie
- Eh oh ça va là ! Jte dérange pas ? Oui jai tout lâché pour lui ! Oui jai mis ma vie de côté ; mais ya de bonnes raisons pour ça ! J'ai voulu une famille avec lui, merde. Cest pas pour rien.  puis il a fait des progrès depuis nos débuts. Faut pas locculter.
- Il a bien regressé aussi. En 1 semaine tout est parti en lair je te le rappelle. Puis il n'est jamais là quand tu as besoin d'une épaule. Tu es seule, tous tes bras amicaux sont trop loin...tu comptes sur lui pour quoi ?
- Pour m'aimer. Lui au moins il m'aime. Oh et puis ta gueule.
- Okay. Parlons de ton avenir alors. 
- Hun hun, je te savais sadique mais alors là. Jai envie de rien. Je doute de tout. Je doute de moi. Quest-ce-que tu veux quon parle de ce que je nimagine même pas.
- Tu penses à lui là !
- Ouaisil revient me hanter. Pourquoi je ne sais pas. Jai aussi envie de les laisser où ils sont : lui, sa caravane et ses chevaux. Il nest quun fantasme de libertépuis cest fini tout ça
- Tu parles ?! Tu le revois, tu tombes ! Ca fais beaucoup dannées pour " juste un fantasme " !
- Ca sert à rien tout çalui et moi cest impossible point !
- Cest pour ça que tu tenfermes dans une relation où tu nes pas heureuse.
- Non je ne crois pas.
- Tu veux en finir ?
- TU veux en finir. Moi je veux vivre ! Enfin
- Pour faire survivre ton caprice dégoïste.
- Cest la première fois que je fais mon égoïste je te le rappelle. Tiens, ça doit être ça le problème en fait ! 
- Quelle prétention en plus ! Pourquoi tu postes ici ?! 
- Jen sais rien...une manière de me délester quand je sais qu'il n'y aura personne pour me lire. Je ne suis rien !
- T'es déglinguée ma pauvre fille...va consulter !
- Ouais, j'devrais...mais j'ai pas envie qu'il me retouche.
- Arrête ! Ce n'est que l'histoire qui va resurgir, pas lui, pas ses mains.
- Sa douleur oui.
...
- J'ai envie de C10H14N2, de groupement -OH...Marie-jeanne reviens-moi !
- C'est fini ça !
- Comme le reste.
- Bon aller, au boulot !
- Ca pourrait être si simple....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Janvier 2007)

je m'en grillerais bien une...


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2007)

y'a des "sao&#251;lants", j'te jure !... 4&#232;me caf&#233;, faut k'je calme... ppfff, toujours pas envoy&#233; mes v&#339;ux... pas fait la carte, pas d'id&#233;e... un &#233;clair au caf&#233;, mmmhhh ?!... rendre son DVD &#224; Fred...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Janvier 2007)

- 2 heures que je tourne cette lettre et tjrs rien
- pkoi je sais pas me vendre
- j'ai déjà rdv à quelle heure et où tout à l'heure ?
- je recommence à fumer ?
- quelle émission nulle 
- le mec du chauffage n'a tjrs pas appelé
- faut que je poste ce truc
- me demande s'il va bien rire
- le chomage a baissé ?
- tiens ça mélange dehors
- faut que j'aille au bancomat
- je vais avoir mal après-midi
- tjrs rien mangé
- zut.... suis en retard.....


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2007)

Heu... j'm'habille comment demain pour lui faire plaisir?


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Janvier 2007)

Qu'est ce que je dois lui dire demain ? M'expliquer avec elle ou lui faire voir que je tombe amoureux d'elle ? 

Qu'est ce que je peux faire ? 

Dois je ouvrir un blog ? Des pens&#233;es me taraude ...


----------



## freefalling (8 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais plus très bien ..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

- Enfin! j'ai réussi ce putain d'entretien avec ce chasseur de têtes 
- donc je suis reconvoquée pour le dernier RV avec la direction semaine pro!
- pffiou, suis tellement excitée que j'ai envie d'en griller une!
- ayé je stresse déjà une semaine à l'avance! dernière ligne droite!
- Vais-je résister à l'envie de me racheter des clopes pour me calmer!
- pourquoi mon fils galère tant en maths physique cette année en S
- acceptera-t-il enfin de l'aide, c'est dingue qu'il ne supporte cette dégringolade au point de baisser les bras! 
- c'est pas grâve qu'il ne soit plus tête de classe, il est con son père de lui interdire de redoubler! 
- j'ai bien fait de divorcer il y a 12 ans! comment peut-on traiter son fils de nul!


----------



## rezba (8 Janvier 2007)

Je pensais &#224; la difficult&#233; de d&#233;finir ou de r&#233;inventer ce qu'est un art populaire.
Je pensais &#224; la biennale de la danse de Lyon, et &#224; la Love Parade de Berlin.
Je pensais &#224; &#231;a et j'ai vu le post de jip&#233;. A peine sorti du boulot trois minutes avant, je trouvais qu'il &#233;xag&#233;rait.
Ou alors, me suis-je dit, c'est le style de ce fil qui a d&#233;rap&#233;.
J'ai pens&#233; que je ne l'avais pas lu depuis longtemps, qu'il fallait que je remonte un peu dans mes lectures. Je suis remont&#233; juste assez pour voir les angoisses existentielles de EsseJiP&#233;, dit SaintJohnPerse, dit plein d'autres trucs.
J'ai pens&#233; au jour o&#249; il m'a harcel&#233; pour que je lui fasse une dissert.
J'ai pens&#233; &#224; son blog, que j'ai lu.
J'ai pens&#233; au temps qui passe.
Je pense qu'il a raison, l'iguane.






Enfin, si c'est une c&#233;r&#233;brale, l&#232;che-lui l'entrejambe, pour commencer.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2007)

Yes ! positive attitude malgr&#233; vendredi. CVs refaits samedi, quelques envois de CVs &#224; des connaissances et &#224; une annonce... Envoi de plusieurs CVs ce soir via le net  , plein d'id&#233;es en t&#234;te, impression en stock de CVs en vue cette semaine et distribution intensive ensuite...

Coaching aujourd'hui et demain toute la journ&#233;e par un formateur sp&#233;cialis&#233;, le tout au Novotel de Maastricht, aux frais de la princesse :love: (elle peut bien avant de me virer  - avec plein de bonnes petites choses : caf&#233;, th&#233;, eau, jus, biscuits, mini-mars et twix, petite collation &#224; 10 heures et &#224; 15 heures, buffet de la mort &#224; midi :love: :love: :love: ). Pour une fois qu'on peut en profiter, puis c'est bon pour le moral :rateau:

Plein d'espoirs et de croisements de doigts pour vite retrouver un emploi. Je me dis que &#231;a me "positivera" un peu plus


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2007)

_(toutes les femmes sont des chieuses comme j'aime &#224; dire
"banalit&#233;, clich&#233; de merde" me dirait la fille aux griffes)

je pense &#224; mon frangin du sud, il me tarde d'aller passer une nuit apais&#233;e pr&#232;s de son th&#233; et de sa vodka&#8230;

(vive les c&#233;r&#233;brales !! )
_


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2007)

L&#224; je pense &#224; ma voisine qui a une grosse &#233;tiquette sur le front: Chieuse...

 c'est tout.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que je me prend la t&#234;te et que je devrai aller dormir , j'ai les nerfs qui vont lacher ... Ca y est , j'ai la larme a l'oeil , je pense que si elle &#233;tait pas l&#224; , ca aurait &#233;t&#233; mon bien . Je pense que ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2007)

j'ai de la chance, beaucoup de chance, mais la chance met des heures &#224; arriver


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

- Rien à fout'


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

[&#8230;] 

Je pense que certains soirs la laideur m'ab&#238;me d'autant plus que le sommeil ne la lavera pas.


----------



## je hais les ordis (9 Janvier 2007)

je pense que j'ai faim et que 3 étages ca fait super loin


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2007)

_penser &#224; servir un bon th&#233; &#224; Xavier la prochaine fois qu'il vient mais acceptera-t'il un rhum  ou croira-t'il &#224; un pi&#232;ge  ? 
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Une photo. Tr&#232;s belle. Pas elle en fait, mais le sujet. Tr&#232;s beau. Hum. Pas le bon mot. Fascinant. Voil&#224;. Tr&#232;s bien la fascination. Toute rouge la photo. Ce regard. Juste. Arg. Pas de mot encore. Faut que je m'ach&#232;te un dico. Morte de rire. Regardaient quoi les yeux &#224; ce moment-l&#224;? Une fille? Une femme? Aur&#233;lie, arr&#234;te. Vendredi c'est TCC, tu lui diras hein. Oh oui. Que de choses &#224; dire. Jalousie. Terrible ce sentiment. Demain. Vivement. Oui et non. D'abord les adieux. J'aime pas les adieux. Surtout pas ce genre d'adieux. Ensuite. Avion. 1h10? 1h20? Plus long, je peux pas tenir. Une ptite pillule miracle pour faire passer tout &#231;a? Non, pas cette fois. Estomac d&#233;truit. Foie aussi. Surement. Plus que l'estomac. Sont cons ces gens. Faudrait pas laisser tout &#231;a en ventre libre. Quoique. 

Tiens un hollandais qui parle d'Aldi. Pillule? Elle est pas belle celle-ci. Pis faut arr&#234;ter de se leurrer, &#231;a aide pas. Juste la t&#234;te. Important la t&#234;te. Alors? oui, peut-&#234;tre. Pis non. La derni&#232;re fois, &#231;a s'est bien pass&#233;. Allez plus besoin d'Itinerol. Si elle savait. Elle me rirait au nez. Une maladie des boyaux de la t&#234;te. Super l'expression. 3 claques et &#231;a repart qu'elle disait. Alors qu'elle? Elle vomissait avant d'aller &#224; l'&#233;cole. Marrant. Sympa de me l'avoir dis apr&#232;s toutes ces ann&#233;es. Merci. Oh! une t&#234;te en choco! Faudra que je l'appelle, 61 ans bient&#244;t. D&#233;j&#224;. Culpabilit&#233;. Terrible ce sentiment. Faut que je parle moi. De tout &#231;a. Hum. 

C'&#233;tait rudement bien ce Panorama Bar samedi. Dommage pour moi. Pas os&#233;. Pourtant, occasions, plein d'occasions. Apr&#232;s? Apr&#232;s on verra. Les retrouvailles surtout. Mais apr&#232;s on verra. L'embrasser. Dire que je l'aime. Tout bas, dans l'oreille. Ou tout haut, sur la Tour l&#224;-bas. Celle dans la for&#234;t. Si haute. Vertige. La suite, on verra. Peut pas tout maitriser. Apprendre &#224; se laisser aller. Den Kopf ausschalten. Pas avec du XanaX. Pas bien ce truc. Avec ce qu'il a &#224; m'offrir. Pourquoi moi? Pas besoin de savoir. Ne pas avoir peur, juste se laisser. Dans ses bras. Oh, comme je l'aime. Terrible ce sentiment. Mais celui-l&#224; est terriblement beau. Peut-&#234;tre qu'il me fera oublier les autres? Ceux qui me bouffent. 

Eh! C'est deg d'embrasser un poisson! Sont vraiment fous ces Allemands. MTV surement. Bon, l&#224;, je tiens vraiment plus. J'y vais. La pub. Ouf. Sauv&#233;e. J'ai trouv&#233; au fait. &#192; quoi m'accrocher. &#192; lui. Eh oui. Tout simplement. C'est bon de pouvoir poser sa t&#234;te sur une &#233;paule. L&#224;, le pti creux. Oui, celui-l&#224;, je l'aime. Comme une folle. Vivement demain en fait. Pourvu que. Non, arr&#234;te tes conneries. Faudrait pas avoir de bol. Bon? Itinerol? On verra. 

C'&#233;tait bien ce film. Et cette musique. Tiens, je vais m'acheter la B.O.. Recharger natel. Pis le Popod aussi. Pour l'avion demain. Sinon je tiens pas. Merci Marie. Je l'aime aussi celle-l&#224;. Autre fa&#231;on. Elle me manque. Demain, demain c'est bon. Demain c'est derri&#232;re. Enfin, c'est surtout devant. Oui devant. Tiens, marrant, premi&#232;re fois que je me r&#233;jouis de voir ce qui va se passer. Peur. Excitant tout &#231;a.

Eh! Demain est devenu aujourd'hui entre-temps!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Je trouve que j'ai pass&#233; trop de temps &#224; nettoyer tout &#231;a.

Ce fil n'est pas l&#224; pour que vous dialoguiez.
Ce fil n'est pas l&#224; pour poser des questions.
Si votre cr&#226;ne est vide &#224; ce moment-l&#224;, ce n'est pas grave. NE METTEZ RIEN !!!! &#199;a &#233;vite d'&#233;crire des conneries. C'est ce que je fais moi-m&#234;me la plupart du temps et &#231;a me r&#233;ussit pas trop mal : la preuve je n'ai pas encore &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de m'ouvrir un blog pour aller mieux.

Blague &#224; part, les r&#232;gles sont pos&#233;es 

Bonne nuit.






PS : j'ai oubli&#233;, mais il faut que je pr&#233;cise : ce fil a une dur&#233;e de vie limit&#233;e. Il a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; prouv&#233; que se raconter soi, sans saveur ni profondeur n'&#233;tait que tr&#232;s peu appr&#233;ci&#233;. Alors oui. &#199;a pla&#238;t toujours &#224; quelqu'un. Je sais. Mais ce n'est pas toujours suffisant pour faire avancer le forum et le bar plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, dans le bon sens. Il y a plein de fils ouverts actuellement, que ce soit la mer qui roule ou le vent qui souffle pour ne citer qu'eux, o&#249; on peut choisir de se livrer et dire des choses importantes. La mod&#233;ration y est a priori pr&#233;cise et les d&#233;bordements sont plus rares. Ce fil-ci tient par la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; fugace du moment qui y est exprimable. Mais comme on l'a vu, &#231;a peut devenir n'importe quoi en deux posts. La prochaine fois, ni moi ni aucun de mes co-mod&#233;rateurs ne ferons l'effort de nettoyer.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

- Elle ou Elle? 
- L'autre.
- Elle sent l'hiver, humide, fra&#238;che, naturelle, sensuelle, ariel.
- La salive a un go&#251;t de plastique.
- Pourquoi cette poudre blanche?
- Seringue?
- Billet?
- Billet!
- Stop.
- Fume!
- Americanophobie & TFunthys&#233; sont sur le bateau, ils tombent &#224; l'eau.
- Pourquoi Sarko reste?
- Il avait dit aurevoir hier et bonjour aujourd'hui.
- Pens&#233;e vesp&#233;rale Dukhon&#169;
- Et l'autre, pas supprim&#233;?
- Passe droit.
- T'en fou.
- Laisse la user son clavier.
- Elle l'aime tu crois?
- C'est bien.
- Non, c'est bien.
- N&#233;gativite.
- Il t'aime?
- Je l'aime?
- Nous?
- Non.
- Pourquoi?
- Les femmes.
- Ah... oui.
- N&#233;ant.
- Poussi&#232;res.
- Souffle.
- Aussi oui.
- APO addiction?
- Laisse couler la neige.
- T'y retourneras pas; trop de passion tue la passion.
- Moto? Chlo&#233;?
- Sport.
- Il dira chut quand ce sera mon tour.
- Eteint toi!
- L&#224; comme &#231;a, identique &#224; une verte flamme.
- Pourrie.
- T'iras ou t'iras pas?
- DTC.
- Ouille.
- Popp, et ers.
- Coeur, pression, tempes, rire, boussole, fauteuil, calme.
- Il sent le .com & le .be
- Laisse passer.
- Pas le droit au dessert?
- Digestif?
- Banane?
- Non, rhum.
- Galette, chaussette, tapis, haleine.
- Elle.
- Pourquoi?
- Ben, oui.
- N&#233;ant.
- Suna?
- WoW?
- Anglais?
- Suisse?
- Autri-chien?
- Autriche!
- Spot.
- Photo.
- Burton.
- @
- Lampe, jaune, bulbe, reflet, gaz.
- Vinyle, caisse, cellule, ortofon elektro, Ch&#226;telet, Bastille, Sillon.
- Sillon de vie.
- Vin aussi, bi&#232;re. Gewurzt VT & Edelzwicker, Otter, Belzebut.
- Ferrero Rocher.
- Noisette, cr&#234;me, gras, sucre.
- Sal&#233;, savoie. Valmorel?
- Saucisson sur le HP.
- Aussi oui.
- Cendre.
- Mami...
- Pierre.
- Tank aux p&#226;tes, &#224; la flem.
- Guitare basse.
- Piano!
- Touches noires et blanches.
- Neige...


_Ta gueule._


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2007)

le vert est &#224; la mode en ce moment... chuis &#224; quelques grammes, l&#224;; c'est &#233;vident... j'dis "_un verre_" et &#231;a fini &#224; plusieurs... c'est quoi une limite ?!.... c'est le fouillis, pas besoin d'alcool pour &#231;a.... faut k'je bosse plus... un planning, "elle" m'a dit !... mais chuis d&#233;j&#224; "sur les rotules" !..... une cure de sommeil ?!... une thalasso ?!.... mmmhhhh..... pas pour moi !.... pourquoi il ne me rappelle pas ce con, j'attends son synopsis !!... j'verrais &#231;a plus tard... le 20 janvier ?!... ouais c'est bon; j'peux y aller... fatigu&#233;...


----------



## freefalling (9 Janvier 2007)

G&#243;&#240;a n&#243;tt .. &#201;g er t&#253;nd . .

 Getur&#240;u hj&#225;lpa&#240;                    m&#233;r me&#240; &#237;slenskuna m&#237;na ?
Sj&#225;umst s&#237;&#240;ar .​


----------



## vousti (9 Janvier 2007)

Quelle connerie de pas pouvoir dormir
je regarde la jolie boite blanche là, au pied de mon lit,et....je pense à ma filleule(la  vraie) et la tête qu'elle va faire quand elle l'aura son macbook.
j'entend encore le "ouais" desabusé quand je lui ai promis un portable pour noël, il faut dire qu'elle pense recevoir un téléphone.
j'esère obtenir mon congé dans 15 jour s pour que...hop un coup  d'easyjet et je débarque à nice.
fiesta avec mon poteau, tain qu'est ce qu'il me manque ce con, et gros câlin à sa fifille chérie:love:
bon quand est-ce que je m'endors moi !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2007)

c'est vraiment bon le talisker 18, tellement que si j'en bois une chi&#233;e j'ai le gout de talisker le lendemain


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2007)

j'ai une journée pour faire le boulot de 2.
Il serait temps que je m'y mette...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Heu... j'm'habille comment demain pour lui faire plaisir?



heu... au hasard... comme ça ?    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> heu... au hasard... comme ça ?    :love:



Je constate avec un plaisir non dissimulé l'étendue de nos goûts communs... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

- Pas le temps.
- Comment ?
- Ben non pas le temps de répondre.
- Ah, mais qu'est ce que tu fais là ?
- Ben je pense
- Arrête de penser t'as du travail.
- Bon j'y retourne ...


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2007)

oh la la... m&#233;lanie.
la grossesse ne te rend pas plus int&#233;ressante &#224; mes yeux.
mais au moins la perspective de ton cong&#233; me ravit

Toi je ne t'aime pas, vache...


----------



## rezba (9 Janvier 2007)

_- Combien on leur lache ?
- Combien quoi ?
- Combien on leur lache dans la transaction, l&#224;, aux autres ?
- Je m'en fous de combien on leur lache, de toutes fa&#231;ons, on l'a dans l'os, on a &#233;t&#233; trop con, ce pognon, on le reverra jamais. &#199;a sert &#224; rien de leur faire une proposition de transaction. De toutes fa&#231;ons, ils ont pas le pognon, et si on va en proc&#233;dure collective contre eux, &#231;a peut se retourner contre nous parce qu'on leur a rachet&#233; l'outil de travail.  Et l&#224;, paf ! Transfert d'activit&#233; ! Le passif ? Il est pour la nouvelle entit&#233; ! Tu comprends ??? On s'est fait niquer parce qu'on est trop bon trop con. Ils se sont occup&#233;s de rien, et ils arrivent &#224; nous baiser sur un artifice juridique. 

_Je pense que, parfois, la violence doit &#234;tre salvatrice.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je pense que, parfois, la violence doit être salvatrice.



Il est même regrettable de se rendre compte qu'elle peut être nécessaire... Hélas...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je pense que, parfois, la violence doit &#234;tre salvatrice.



Il pense qu'elle est d'aussi bon ton que de se tapper une bonne grimace devant un miroir et de gueuler seul aux toilettes en coulant un bronze.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que j'ai h&#226;te de finir ma journ&#233;e, et puis tiens la semaine aussi, la semaine 03 de notre calendrier sera celle de mes vacances, une semaine sans taf, yes !!!

(ben ouais 7 mois sans vacances 39h/semaine, je commence le taf &#224; 9h mais je n'ouvre les yeux qu'&#224; partir de 14h dor&#233;navant    )


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2007)

Ptin....
plus que 431.....arf


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)

le temps est maussade
le m&#233;nage est p&#233;nible
mais

j'ai beaucoup appr&#233;ci&#233; de discuter avec O. hier soir
j'aime ces moments simples

Abel est vraiment adorable
l'apr&#232;s midi sera agr&#233;able pour tous les deux

je vais bien

si j'osais&#8230;


----------



## al02 (10 Janvier 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je pense à la journée que j'ai passée aujourd'hui avec mon fils et mon frérot ... on avait décidé de "jouer aux riches" et d'aller passer l'après-midi à Knokke-Heist qui, comme vous l'ignorez probablement, est en Belgique le lieu de villégiature préféré de toute la bonne bourgeoisie belge avide d'aller étaler ses biffetons en plein jour pour les ioder un peu...:rateau:



C'est du TheBig dans toute sa splendeur !


----------



## freakstepper (13 Janvier 2007)

j'y arriverai jamais..
trop de taff..
mais si tu peux!!
mais non j'te dis....
mais essaye au moins...
j'irais bien faire un tour en forêt plutôt..
fume une clope..
allez on se lance?
c'est dur...
bon j'vais prendre un bain histoire de me détendre..
de toute façon t'as signé pour en chier..
avec ton sang?
c'est à se demander..
tu prendras ton pied plus tard..
faut faire ses classes.
putain on est pas à l'armée!!
oui bon oui
si tu t'y mettais?


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2007)

L m'a fait peur, je me suis senti tout petit, d'un coup.
Tout &#231;a parce que je ne l'avais pas remerci&#233;e, par souci de discr&#233;tion.

Voil&#224;, c'est fait.


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2007)

mais qui sommes nous ?
pourquoi avons nous cette petite voix qui polue notre pens&#233;e ? :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Janvier 2007)

meskh a dit:


> mais qui sommes nous ?
> pourquoi avons nous cette petite voix qui polue notre pensée ? :rose:



Je pense que tu as mauvaise conscience


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

P**** de monarchie espagnole ! 
Encore 10 jours d'intense r&#233;visions et je serai en vacances , youpi !!!!!


----------



## jphg (14 Janvier 2007)

Tiens ! un mac&#8230; l&#224;, dans la fen&#234;tre allum&#233;e, en contrebas&#8230; un portable, genre le mien&#8230;
"-ouais j'habite dans le 9, pas loin du Moulin Rouge.
-hm, attends, t'es au troisi&#232;me sur cour ? ton ordi est sur une table en verre sur tr&#233;teaux en bois ? ben, passe chez moi, tu le verras du dessus."


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2007)

sonny tu es un bon gars, merci d'avoir jou&#233; le jeu.

finalement, je devrais me mettre en maladie quand m&#234;me.
mais je ne peux pas
pas avant 10 jours
et l&#224; je serai gu&#233;ri

chienne de vie



Ps permanent : Eh ! toi, l&#224; : j'ai &#233;cout&#233; ton conseil, j'esp&#232;re que tu sauras &#233;couter le mien :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

&#8212; Pourquoi insomnie 
&#8212; Finir le travail en retard
&#8212; Prendre de l'avance
&#8212; Dormir ?
&#8212; &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Je pense aux rêves que font les grands enfants qui se terminent dans l'alcool et les médicaments.


----------



## Chaïtan (15 Janvier 2007)

Les conseils, c'est plus facile de les donner que de les appliquer.
Mais pour lui, et pour elle, ça me fait plaisir que ça marche.
Du moins qu'ils m'écoutent, qu'ils se sentent mieux.
Ah tiens ! Ils ont le même âge...et je me sens quand même d'un si proche d'eux...
Pourquoi ?
Je ne suis qu'une gamine.
Ouais...étrange.
Bref.
Faut que je fasse cette machine avant de partir.
Saleté de combinaison qui craque juste avant de partir.
Est-ce qu'il a pris en compte ce que tu lui as dit hier ?
On verra.
J'espère que M. sera en forme aujourd'hui.
Pas envie de me battre avec lui.
C'est tellement beau de le voir sourire.
C'est encore bien le bordel là dedans...
Aller, 2ème café !
C'est vrai que c'est bien de pouvoir ingérer sans réfléchir aux conséquences.
Ah oui merd*, ma machine !


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Que les petits prix dans les magasins , font de grandes augmentations


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours
Il faut que j'aille aux cours...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2007)

Il faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che pour ses r&#233;visions !!!!
Il faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che pour ses r&#233;visions !!!!
Il faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che pour ses r&#233;visions !!!!
Il faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che pour ses r&#233;visions !!!!
Il faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che pour ses r&#233;visions !!!!
Il faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che pour ses r&#233;visions !!!!
Il faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che pour ses r&#233;visions !!!!
Il faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che pour ses r&#233;visions !!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Janvier 2007)

Faut que je commence mes révisions...  Plus que 4 semaines! Arg arg arg...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2007)

Il faut que j'aille faire les soldes tout de m&#234;me ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Il faut que j'aille aux cours
> Il faut que j'aille aux cours
> Il faut que j'aille aux cours
> Il faut que j'aille aux cours
> ...





StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il faut que je me dépêche pour ses révisions !!!!
> Il faut que je me dépêche pour ses révisions !!!!
> Il faut que je me dépêche pour ses révisions !!!!
> Il faut que je me dépêche pour ses révisions !!!!
> ...





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Faut que je commence mes révisions...  Plus que 4 semaines! Arg arg arg...





StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il faut que j'aille faire les soldes tout de même ...



Là, maintenant, ... 


 :sleep:


----------



## fredintosh (15 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Là, maintenant, ...
> 
> 
> :sleep:




Autrefois, je rêvais de pouvoir lire dans les pensées des autres.

Mais plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que ça serait chiant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Autrefois, je rêvais de pouvoir lire dans les pensées des autres.
> 
> Mais plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que ça serait chiant.


N'est-ce pas?


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Je panse donc j'essuie


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Et si je me refesait un petit café tiens?
Qui n'en veut?


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

Je prendrais bien un petit expresso siouple :love: ca m'aidera a bien commencer la journee et ma semaine   

C'est dingue, je ne me sens pas aussi fatiguee et legume qu'a l'habituelle, pourtant nous sommes lundi. Le soleil rayonne dehors et je suis de bonne humeur... Je ne fais plus grand chose au travail etant donne que mon contrat se termine tout doucement, mais je m'occupe et je chipote, et j'assure mes arrieres... J'ai conge demain pour aller a une entrevue, je croise les doigts de pied pour qu'elle se passe bien


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Et si je me refesait un petit caf&#233; tiens?
> Qui n'en veut?


:affraid: Y'a des fils pour &#231;a ! :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (15 Janvier 2007)

Oui, mais que veux tu... Un caf&#233;... et l'addi*c*tion !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: Y'a des fils pour ça ! :rateau:



Il y a même un forum pour ça...  :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (15 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que je suis en vacances


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Je pense qu'avec mon dos coincé là, je vais avoir du mal a porter le petit j'usqu'à la maison...


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;go&#251;t immense...
Faire un signalement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Janvier 2007)

*MIGHTY-MOUSE DE MIEEEEEERDAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

- Elle ferai mieux de la mettre en veilleuse.
- Elle est ridicule!
- J'ai envie de lui foutre des claques.
- Je suis qui pour dire ça?
- Pas mal...
- Peut faire mieux.
- Ca lui fera plaisir?
- L'autre a compris?
- Non.
- Cas déséspéré?
- Probable.
- Oui, lui pisser dessus est une alternative.
- Il faudrai déjà que tu y ailles.
- Pourquoi tant de haine?
- Parce que.
- Pourvu qu'elle ne revienne pas ici.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

- est que je me la ferme ou pas?
- si , envoie-le le ton fax ......pour avoir des problèmes apres?
- si tu ne l'envoie pas ils vont penser que tu es stupide...... si je leur dis les 4 verité je risque bien plus !!
- ne l'ecoute pas , fais-le , envoie
- mais pourquoi tu ne cherches donc pas ailleur ?.....pas envie, suis bien là
- est que il va rentrer ou la reunion sera eternelle?
- de toute façon il t'a dis de pas envoyer ce fax.....c'est pas pour parler de cela
- menteuse !!!


- demain je pose les vacances et je leur envoie le fax ......ou j'envoie le fax et je pose apres les vacances ?
- pourquoi faire tout demain ?
- pourquoi je n'arrete pas de grossir ......arrete de bouffer et fais pas de diversion
- je vais me faire un thé tiens, le café me dis rien là .......


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

- Je le prend ou je le prend pas cet écran 19" HP ???
- Je sèche les cours ou non demain ??
- Je vais me coucher ou pas je suis claqué !
- Je peux me mettre un film ? !
- Pffffffff je l'achète cet écran oui ou non ?!
- Je dois lire mais bon je suis crevé j'ai pas envie de commencer un chapitre que je ne finirai pas ce soir !
-Pfffff bon que ce que je fais


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2007)

-Je dois bosser plus s&#233;rieusement !!! 
- Pourquoi tu t'y met pas ? Arr&#234;tes de penser &#224; elles , elles feront pas ta vie 
- Bordel ! Mais &#233;coutes toi un peu , pffff .


----------



## jphg (15 Janvier 2007)

-bon, ya quoi en ce moment sur macgé ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2007)

Tiens ! Les "users de la nuit" ?!....
iChat : "jojo vs SJP" ?!...


----------



## je hais les ordis (16 Janvier 2007)

pourquoi  il y a jamais d'aspirine quand on en a besoin !!!


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi est-ce que je pete mes semelles expres quand il y a des auditeurs ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MIGHTY-MOUSE DE MIEEEEEERDAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*



Ah? Toi aussi elle bloque?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2007)

Y faut faire tourner la petite boule directionnelle dans tous les sens, souris &#224; l'envers pour la d&#233;crasser 

Mal de cr&#226;ne depuis ce matin, l'impression d'avoir la t&#234;te lourde :sick: L'entrevue s'est bien pass&#233;e, tr&#232;s positive, j'ai le round 2 ce vendredi... Plein de pens&#233;es se bousculent dans ma t&#234;te, une nouvelle perspective, je le veux ce job, il est vraiment cool et je suis ultra motiv&#233;e... surtout que c'est pour travailler avec des Pommes :love: :love: :love:

Mon esprit est tout l&#233;ger pour l'instant... le stress de mon futur-ex-boulot me quitte petit &#224; petit, ainsi que toutes les responsabilit&#233;s qui l'accompagnent... je vais avoir du time off pour faire le vide et me reposer, j'en ai bien besoin


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Janvier 2007)

Ca y est , je vais tout plaquer . 

Je peux plus tenir comme ca . 

Mais putain , bats toi


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

elle va prendre la forme si je continue &#224; bander dans mon jeans


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2007)

Je pense à ces zones d'ombres que chacun porte en soi, jardins secrets ou puits noirs... La solution serait de détourner le regard, de fermer les yeux et de continuer à tâtons... Mais les pulsions viscérales, comme celle d'un animal traqué qui ressent le danger sont là, toujours là comme des boulets... La nudité fait peur, très peur. Et on fait souvent machine arrière.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Janvier 2007)

Tu n'as qu'une vie . Vis la


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Janvier 2007)

Ya une certaine constance, parfois...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'une vie . Vis la


Tu n'as qu'un blog. Remplis-le.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'un blog. Remplis-le.



Oui, sans compter qu'il a des exam à préparer je crois...


----------



## meskh (16 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi faut il aller bosser ? la nuit en plus .... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

- Elle a pas compris.
- Malheureusement.


----------



## jphg (16 Janvier 2007)

- Quand j'écoute Sarkozy parler, j'entends Aznavour chanter "Les comédiens".


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2007)

jphg a dit:


> - Quand j'écoute Sarkozy parler, j'entends Aznavour chanter "Les comédiens".



T'as trouvé ça tout seul ?

Et José Beauvé tu trouves pas ??

Quelle sinistre bande de comique vous faites !!!!


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2007)

Chiant le bar ? Plus très interactif en tous cas. 
Beaucoup de recoins plus ou moins bien éclairés pour se parler à soi même plus qu'aux autres. 
Ça incite à la morosité. 

Boire un peu de vodka.
Racheter du red bull.
Regarder l'épisode 16.


----------



## jphg (16 Janvier 2007)

> T'as trouvé ça tout seul ?


vi ! tout à l'heure dans le métro !



> Et José Beauvé tu trouves pas ??


ben, son discours du 14/01 n'a pas été transcris dans le Monde d'aujourd'hui mais si tu as un texte du moustachu, fais péter, qu'on rigole.



> Quelle sinistre bande de comique vous faites !!!!


 :rateau:


----------



## NED (16 Janvier 2007)

Je pense a toi..
Tu penses a moi...
A le monde est beau...
Pourquoi?
Toi
Lui
Nous...

_(c'était un extrait du dialogue de la pièce de théatre conceptuelle de Vladimir Ostropotof qui se jouera au théatre de touilly à 15h30, merci pour lui...)
 _


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Chiant le bar ? Plus très interactif en tous cas.
> Beaucoup de recoins plus ou moins bien éclairés pour se parler à soi même plus qu'aux autres.
> Ça incite à la morosité.
> 
> ...



T'as oublié "tomber l'futal..."


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Chiant le bar ? Plus très interactif en tous cas.
> Beaucoup de recoins plus ou moins bien éclairés pour se parler à soi même plus qu'aux autres.



Je pense qu'il y a de ça.  



mado a dit:


> Ça incite à la morosité.



Ce n'est qu'une incitation, il ne faut pas suivre toutes les incitations, les excitations non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> T'as oublié "tomber l'futal..."



Tout seul, c'est plus un tombé de futal, c'est de l'introspection.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que tu devrais pas faire ça tirhum.. :rose:  :love:


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2007)

Je pense &#224; Mado mon dos......


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2007)

... je pense que j'aurais mieux fait de ne pas me coucher a pas d'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi je pense que j'aime bien qu'on _essaye_ de me faire la cuisine :-"


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133320 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que j'aime bien qu'on _essaye_ de me faire la cuisine :-"


Et faire la cuisine ?!....


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Janvier 2007)

Qu'il est con se mec !
Putain il est chaud c'd&#233;ca !
Bou ! La journ&#233;e a &#233;t&#233; longue...
J'suis de si bonne humeur !  On dirais presque une mal bais&#233;e niveau 3 !
Il a pas mis de sucre dans le caf&#233; : Il est vraiment con ce mec !
J'ai un mal au cr&#226;ne de malade !
D&#233;cid&#233;ment c'est pas une bonne journ&#233;e...
Il est bon quand c'd&#233;ca !
il font chier avec leur pub !
et met en fait je dis que des gros mots... C'est devenue une ponctuation chez moi ....
j'm'endors !
il est chouette ce cadre que je viens de faire
Elle est vraiment pourri cette s&#233;rie
Tiens j&#233;j&#233; viens d'arriver ...
Allez ciao

Edit : C'est pas tous les jours comme &#231;a...


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, plus personne ne pense !......


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens, plus personne ne pense !......





C'est pas l'heure! 

L&#224; on mange.


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Janvier 2007)

Beurk ! Mon café est froid...
Si j'arrête de fumer 3 mois, j'aurais le fric pour l'iPhone...
pffff, vraiment pas envie d'aller bosser !
Et ce fénéant de facteur n'est pas passé à 2 heures de l'après-m.
La journée s'annonce mal - pourtant j'ai fais des cochonneries ce matin ! ?
Les ticket de cantines sont hors de prix...
J'espère que j'vais être enceinte ce mois-ci...
Si c'est un garçon je l'appelerai Kéliane
Ils sont cons ses ânes : ils jouent à "trape-trape" dans le près...
On dirait deux chiens !
Faudrait que je me remette à bosser ma formation...
Bientôt 4 ans ! Le temps passe vite avec les minots !
Allez une petite clope pour la route !
Faut que je prenne rendez-vous chez c'foutu toubib pour arrêter de fumer...
Il te fait arrêter de fuumer avec un fil dans l'oreille...
C'est génial ce truc ! Et ça marche !
J'ai réussi à arrêter la dernière fois... Et y'a eu Romain... 
Tu me manques 
Tiens j'ai encore envie de faire des cochonneries
Dommage que mon chérie soit pas là ...

Pfiou ! c'estt fatiguant de penser :rateau: , j'fais une pause !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Et y'a eu Romain...
> Tu me manques
> Tiens j'ai encore envie de faire des cochonneries



Je sais.
Tu habites où?


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Janvier 2007)

??????? 


Tu t'appelles Romain ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> ???????
> 
> 
> Tu t'appelles Romain ?




Ouaip.
Humour... 


Je pense que je ferai mieux d'aller manger ma compote.


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Janvier 2007)

*VOLTAREN!!!!!*


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

Une généralité est subdivisée en elections .
Donc l'election elle collecte les impôts ! 
Il faut encore que je révise ,
si elle était encore là , 
elle m'aurait mit le moral au plus bas , 
elle était bien au lit ,
il faut que j'arrête de penser a des cochonneries 
pfffff


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Chiant le bar ? Plus tr&#232;s interactif en tous cas.
> Beaucoup de recoins plus ou moins bien &#233;clair&#233;s pour se parler &#224; soi m&#234;me plus qu'aux autres.
> &#199;a incite &#224; la morosit&#233;.
> 
> ...



_- Marrant, c'est encore ouvert&#8230;_
- Tiens, Mado a de l'avance, je n'avance plus, &#231;a fait une semaine que j'ai vu le #11  c'est plus dr&#244;le &#224; plusieurs en fait. Ca me fait le m&#234;me coup qu'avec 6FU
- Nos m&#233;langes de vodkas polonaises me manquent ou plut&#244;t nos soir&#233;es qui se terminaient en m&#233;lange de vodkas polonaises me manquent :rose: 
- Il faut vraiment que je dorme, j'ai abus&#233; c&#244;t&#233; nuit courte cette semaine  
- Envie d'une clope
- Faut que je pense &#224; appeler D quand m&#234;me, &#231;a serait cool de le revoir avec J un de ces soirs
- Je vais peut-&#234;tre me mater le #12 :mouais:


----------



## macaronique (18 Janvier 2007)

Je pense au message de Khyu, et au fait que je confonds souvent les mots compote et capote
 Je pense que je devrais poster plus souvent sur ce forum, afin de faire la connaissance des gens cheloux avec qui je courrai nue sur la plage lausannoise.
:modo: mais sur les fils utiles. Personne ne veut lire mes pensées, sauf si...
:love: Je pense à mon Mac. Il tourne encore très bien, comme il faut, il n'est pas vieux. C'est quand son 2ème anniversaire ? Aah, 15 mars, je le marque sur iCal.
 Il vaut mieux finir mon nouveau site web, si je faisais ça tout le monde pourrait lire mes pensées les plus banales.
:sleep: Non. Pour une fois je vais aller me coucher avant minuit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

macaronique a dit:
			
		

> ...



... ta mère.


Ah pitin depuis le temps que je voulais la faire celle-là!! 

  







_je suis déjà parti_


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

Je pense a Ange....son AP m'a tout retourné :rose: :rose: :sick:


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Janvier 2007)

J'ai faim! J'ai faim! J'ai faim!  
Si j'ai faim, c'est qu'il faut manger. 
Oui mais c'est pas "bon" de manger avant de se coucher, ça fait grossir.
:sleep: 
Pi mèrde, allez hop, une compote et des biscuits suisses (ah bon? Y font des biscuits les Elvètes? ) avant d'aller au lit.


----------



## macaronique (19 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ... ta mère.



:mouais: Moi aussi, je pense à ma mère de temps en temps.  
 Je pense aussi à ma soeur et ses enfants, qui n'ont toujours pas reçu les cadeaux de nöel que je leur ai envoyés.
 et qui ne m'ont toujours pas envoyé de cadeau.
 Je pense à mon petit déj


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Janvier 2007)

*Dafalgan!!!!*

mince, faut que je monte dans son bureau.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_je pense à ton cul
_


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2007)

Dafalgan...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

tiens, ils parlent medoc et moi j'ai oublié le mien......de toute façon j'ai quand meme mal
.....mais c'est pas une excuse , tu vas le prendre.......pas envie de le chercher , apres.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2007)

Là, c'est à un point où ça relève plus de l'ibuprofène...


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

CA Y EST C'EST VENDREDI SOIR !!! Alors, par quel bar je vais commencer...


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> CA Y EST C'EST VENDREDI SOIR !!! Alors, par quel bar je vais commencer...


Tu es déjà au bar..... 


je sors.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2007)

l&#224; je pense que je suis extatique compl&#232;tement :love: :love: :love: je viens de le d&#233;crocher ce jooooooooooob :love: :love: :love: je ne m'en remettrai pas :rateau:

Mon &#233;tat d'esprit du moment est fort "Merci Apple de faire de si jolies et de si simples machines qui me permettent &#224; chaque fois de d&#233;crocher un emploi" (2&#232; fois  ) h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;  je vais bosser pour Cami :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: je signe mon contrat la semaine prochaine :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Janvier 2007)

*Je pense que j'ai envie*
de tirer ma crampe


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Janvier 2007)

Putain de diner de merde . ******* arr&#234;te de parler de sexe a longueur de ce diner ! Vivement qu'il se termine ce diner


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Je pense &#224; une conversation hier, &#224; toutes ces choses intimes, ordinaires et terribles que j'ai dites, &#224; ces choses qui sont au bord de toutes celles que je ne dirai pas.
Je pense au silence et comme il est plein des pens&#233;es qui se taisent et des peurs qui crient, des sentiments cach&#233;s et des illusions qu'il reste &#224; perdre, comme il est plein du d&#233;sir et de ses moiteurs esp&#233;r&#233;es.
Je pense au d&#233;sir justement, &#224; sa brutalit&#233;, &#224; sa primitive innocence, &#224; son effrayante beaut&#233;. Je pense &#224; son &#233;clat que j'ai vu luire dans tes yeux quand tu le regardais et que tu ne me regardais plus.
Je pense au jour qui vient, qui sera si semblable &#224; celui qui finit et qui, comme lui, tremblera vers le soir, emportant dans la nuit sa part de mes secrets et des choses terribles que je n'aurai pas dites.
Je pense &#224; ce qu'il ma dit, que ma vie n'est pas ici, qu'il faut partir. Ici, tu comprends, ce n'est pas si facile&#8230; Mais je pense que ce n'est pas plus facile ailleurs et que j'en connais, moi, qui vivent dans les grandes villes, et dont les c&#339;urs parmi la foule sont plus &#224; plaindre que le mien.
Je pense &#224; tous ceux-l&#224; que je connais, et que la vie est difficile aussi pour les enfants g&#226;t&#233;s.
Je pense &#224; une conversation hier.

Tu veux un th&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Je pense au soleil sur ma peau et à ton bras autour de mes épaules.
Je pense fort à Élisabeth, au regret et au possible.
Je pense au présent définitif.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

_Je pense qu'à 3 heures du matin je devrais arrêter de penser.
Car j'en viens à penser que je pense.
Je pense alors à cette chanson de Dick Annegarn : _

TOURNE EN ROND

Tu te plains d'être dans le pétrin.
Le train va trop vite.
La vitesse t'excite.
Et bien calmes-toi, retrouve ton sans froid.
Demain sera plus belle.
Et puis la nuit renouvelle.

Tourne en rond. Maintenant prononce bien ton prénom.
Après tu fais «Rhododendron, rhododendron, ronron».

Il faut te dire qu'il y a bien pire.
Ton voisin n'est pas tellement mieux.
D'ailleurs personne n'est mieux que dieu.
Et dieu est mort dans un corps à corps 
Avec l'inexistence.
Oh puis, aucune importance.

Tourne en rond. Maintenant prononce bien ton prénom.
Après tu fais «Rhododendron, rhododendron, ronron».

Arrête de tripoter ta personnalité.
Personne ne t'ordonne.
Ni même te questionne.
Qu'est ce que ça peut faire de se taire ?
...........................................

Tourne en rond. Maintenant prononce bien ton prénom.
Après tu fais «Rhododendron, rhododendron, ronron».

_Je n'ose pas dire que, je n'ose pas dire que, je n'ose pas dire que je n'ose pas._
Tu n'oses pas dire que, tu n'oses pas dire que, tu n'oses pas dire que tu n'oses pas.

Et bien sois toi et tais toi, sois toi et tais toi, sois toi et tais toi, t'es toi ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Janvier 2007)

J'ai encore un peu le tournis de tout ce que j'ai bu hier soir. J'ai l'esprit flou ce matin, mais la douce chaleur solaire qui brille de mille flammes et illumine mon appartement, caresse tendrement ma peau : une belle journ&#233;e en perspective. C'est dimanche... je pourrais aller, comme la plupart des Li&#233;geois, me promener le long de la Meuse, au march&#233; de la Batte, respirer mille parfums et humecter la bonne odeur du poulet r&#244;ti :love: mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re rester seule chez moi, plut&#244;t que d'aller me fondre dans cette masse de monde.

Tiens, un train passe dans le lointain... Il faudrait que je pense &#224; me d&#233;barrasser du sapin de No&#235;l de l'an pass&#233; qui jonche le sol de la terrace... Il m'a dit qu'il avait quelque chose &#224; se faire pardonner... Je regarde le bleu du ciel par la fen&#234;tre et je vide mon esprit.


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2007)

je suis malade comme toute ma petite famille et je pense que nous allons tous rester au chaud entre la couette et les toilettes :rose: 

.... gastro-en-terre-cuite quand tu nous tiens


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2007)

Et bien moi, l&#224; maintenant...

...

Non rien.


----------



## al02 (21 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est dimanche... je pourrais aller, comme la plupart des Li&#233;geois, me promener le long de la Meuse, au march&#233; de la Batte, respirer mille parfums et *humecter* la bonne odeur du poulet r&#244;ti :love:



*Humecter* : _mettre l'eau &#224; la bouche ?_   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que je voulais dire "humer" :rose:


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

Moi je pense &#224; ce plaidoyer.


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que le film que je viens de faire est superbe,
Que mon Chéri pète un plomb...
Que mon banquier me fera un 2nd trou au cxx.
Qu'Al Pacino est quand même un putain d'acteur !
Je pense que prendrai bien un déca...
Que je n'irai voter sûrement qu'au 1er Tour.
Je pense que c'est bien triste d'être obligé de faire les comptes quand on veut un gamin...
Ah ! le film recommence... Je vais arrêter de penser...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> T'as oublié "tomber l'futal..."



Tomber l'futal
pour dormir à poil
c'est mieux.

D'ailleurs, c'est l'heure.


----------



## je hais les ordis (21 Janvier 2007)

je pense que c'est dur pour un drogué de pas avoir sa drogue:rose:


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> je pense que c'est dur pour un drogué de pas avoir sa drogue:rose:






je hais les ordis a dit:


> merci de ne pas prendre au sérieux ce que je dis



:rateau:


----------



## HmJ (22 Janvier 2007)

Dormir encore...


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que je suis de retour au boulot, et comme HmJ, dormir encore ce serait bien, et puis je pense &#224; la neige attendue pour mercredi...


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que le destin existe bien ....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je pense que le destin existe bien ....


Ah ben dans ce cas La corde ou le poison ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense au pauvre qui va devoir prendre son v&#233;lo par -10 degr&#233;s...

Marie-Jo: Ben tiens, quand on parle du loup...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez


----------



## HmJ (22 Janvier 2007)

... et j'ai une pensee pour l'Abbe Pierre dont je viens d'apprendre la disparition.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

- Tu l'aimes! Allez, avoue-le!
- Peut être.
- Héhé, j'ai toujours raison.
- Moi aussi.
- Toi aussi? Essaye pour voir!
- Il m'aime? Non. 
- Impossible à savoir ça, trouve autre chose.
- J'ai des poils au luc? Oui.
- Ah, gagné.


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense qu'il faut que je me mette à peindre au lieu de Macgéer là comme un crapaud devant mon ecran...décroches Ned, décroches....


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que c'est fou de chercher les emmerdes pareillement...


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2007)

J'ai envie de Champagne...

soupir


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

C'est bon les Médecines, on a compris que vous avez réussi vos exas... 

Grrr, je pense que je suis ultra-jalouse. Moi aussi je veux crier de joie!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

je pense que la vie est incroyable et prend toujours des tournants imprévisibles.
Des mois que je trouve pas de boulot et là 3 cabinets de recrutement qui me chasse en même temps!
Je me demande comment je vais faire si les trois veulent m'engager?
Essayer de faire le point.
Les plus et les moins.
Accepter à présent de prendre plus de responsabilités au dépend de ma vie privée.
Si je gère la france et la belgique, je ne serais jamais chez moi, mais ma carrière va prendre un sâcré tournant!
sinon les deux autres postes, je n'aurais pas de déplacements lointains et je serai chez moi tous les soirs.
Quand je pense que depuis des années je ne voulais plus vivre en couple bin là naturellement nous vivons ensemble et je suis super heureuse!
ne plus jamais dire fontaine je ne boirai plus de ton eau.
Quel moment magique et merveilleux que d'avoir accepté de devenir SA femme:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

Hé ben moi, je viens de penser à un truc...

T'tà l'heure, j'étais en bagnole, et j'ai remarqué que la mairie de ma bonne ville a ENCORE fait supprimer un de ces espaces d'affichage gratuit qu'elle met à disposition.

Bref, encore un panneau qui saute.

Et j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre : ou ils sautent définitivement, ou ils sont remplacés par des panneaux deux fois plus petits.
Ca veut dire quand même deux fois moins d'affiches.
Or colleur d'affiches je l'ai fait aussi (un boulot charmant) et l'intérêt des panneaux pas trop petits, c'est qu'on peut coller ce qu'on a à coller sans recouvrir le pote d'à côté qui affiche un concert ou une manifestation qui se déroule à la même période. 

La, chez moi, c'est plus possible : une affiche par panneau et c'est tout.

C'est une épidémie partout ou il n'y a que chez moi que les autorités municipales ont eu cette idée à la con?


----------



## paradize (22 Janvier 2007)

Ca y est, j'ai la preuve que j'ai un nouveau boulot....


Super  , il est à 250 km de chez moi...... Bon, j'ai trouvé une coloc', qui ne sera pas très éloigné de mon travail.....

Haaa, l'ANPE offre une prime au déménagement, ce sera toujours ça...

Sécurité Sociale, pourquoi met tu autant de temps à créer mon dossier ? Je commence jeudi prochain, et je serais tjrs pas assuré par TA faute... 3 semaine à 1 mois d'attente...
pffff.

C'est donc ma dernière semaine en Alsace. Mais que faire ?

Comment rencontrer de nouvelles personnes là bas ? Ptete au travail ?
Faudrait que je perde du poids, ptete y'a un club de gym pas loin...

J'ai peur, nouveau boulot, nouveau chez moi, ss mon copain, ss mes chiennes, ss mon neveu, je pleure, tout ça me manque déjà..... Rentrer tous les we, super, 40 euros de ticket de train (et encore, sans compte la réservation).

Enlever des signets l'adresse de l'ANPE, qui ne m'aura décidément servi à rien (à part pour ma future prime),

Vraiment, je sais pas quoi faire, en plus, il fait froid......

Décidément, j'ai trouvé un travail, mais je suis triste....

C'était mieux avant.


----------



## al02 (22 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je pense que le destin existe bien ....



VU, j'avais pas vu !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je panse donc j'essuie


Qui prends la semaine prochaine ? :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que j'arrête pas de me prendre des coups dans les tripes, quand je lis certaines personnes sur ce forum. Des fois, c'est beau, encore heureux, des fois, ça fait mal pendant des jours et des nuits, ça chamboule là, dans mon estomac... M'arrive même de ne plus pouvoir dormir. 

Je pense (toujours) que je ne sais pas prendre du recul. Mais, au moins, je sais l'avouer.

Je pense que j'aimerais le rencontrer en vrai, même le toucher pour voir s'il est vraiment lui, mais je pense que j'ai surtout terriblement les chocottes. Je pense que je n'oserai même pas le regarder dans les yeux. Parce que j'ai honte de mes paroles. Parce que je m'excuse alors qu'il est bien trop tard. Parce que j'ai peur, de lui comme de l'ange qui va passer...


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2007)

J'pense qu'il est temps de reprendre un peu de sévice au bar.

Ca pue le bande mou ici :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je pense que j'aimerais le rencontrer en vrai, même le toucher pour voir s'il est vraiment lui, mais je pense que j'ai surtout terriblement les chocottes. Je pense que je n'oserai même pas le regarder dans les yeux. Parce que j'ai honte de mes paroles. Parce que je m'excuse alors qu'il est bien trop tard. Parce que j'ai peur, de lui comme de l'ange qui va passer...


N'exagérons rien. Je suis comme tout le monde, si l'on excepte mon énorme [bisous by nephou].


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> N'exagérons rien. Je suis comme tout le monde, si l'on excepte mon énorme [bisous by nephou].



personnalité?
ego?
talent?
coeur?
fatigue? 

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Mode apart&#233; on :

Nephou&#8230; Loin de moi l'envie de contredire ton excellent sens de la mod&#233;ration, cher confr&#232;re, mais "isight", c'est pas un gros mot. Quelle que soit l'utilisation qu'en fait DocEvil...

Mode apart&#233; off


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> personnalité?
> ego?
> talent?
> coeur?
> ...



:rose:
Je pense que j'aime bien Fab'Fab.


----------



## Patamach (22 Janvier 2007)

Un mois sans poster ni vous lire. Un mois ou je me suis mis à penser "tiens j'ai plus envie, je n'ai plus rien à dire ..."
_
Le but de lhomme moderne sur cette terre est à              lévidence de sagiter sans réfléchir              dans tous les sens, afin de pouvoir dire fièrement, à              lheure de sa mort : « Je nai pas perdu mon temps. »_


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que le Toubar est un désert en ce moment...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2007)

en meme temps, c'est pas faute d'y passer :rateau: mais y a plus jamais personne, mis a part Mackie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

je pense a tout et a rien....... 
a moi , toi, lui, elle......

ce forum.....le boulot....mes vendeuses....mon Dr

les vacances....oui, les vacances approchent , au diable le boulot, il faut vraiment que je l'envois au diable.....

demain.....oui demain je vais acheter les cadeaux .....ou mercredi sinon ...voil&#224; tu reportes encore et encore.....je profite de mon temp libre pour.....rien faire.....

il faudrait quand meme que tu enleve ta coiffure banana palmier pour ammener fiston a la piscine.......il fera deja nuit noir.......oui mais la voiture est gar&#233;e dans la rue ...je mettra la capuche de la veste sur la tete......la belle affaire, il ne pleut pas 

arrete de grignoter .......oui mais j'ai envie de chocolat.......depuis quand? tu aimes pas le sucr&#233;......ben depuis que j'ai envie tiens 

et si je me fais un caf&#233; ? l'eau sale a la sucrette ? ....et si j'arrete tous les sucres?

commence pour enlever ton palmier apres on verra............


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que je sais pas comment je vais faire sans mac . Je pense que me retirer un peu de cette " vie " virtuelle me fera le plus grand bien .

Je pense que qu'est ce que je suis narcissique


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

Pour tatav 

iPalmier ?


----------



## Nephou (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> N'exagérons rien. Je suis comme tout le monde, si l'on excepte mon énorme [bisous by nephou].





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4140664 a dit:
			
		

> Mode aparté on :
> 
> Nephou Loin de moi l'envie de contredire ton excellent sens de la modération, cher confrère, mais "isight", c'est pas un gros mot. Quelle que soit l'utilisation qu'en fait DocEvil...
> 
> Mode aparté off



_Note du modérateur N. : je nembrasse jamais entre crochets, même les bouchers : pis je n'ai pas lhabitude non plus de [toucher] à ton sexe (quoi cétait pas ton sexe ?) _


----------



## PommeQ (22 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pas encore foutu grand chose aujourd'hui ... d'un autre cotés c'est une journée de repos ...


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_Tiens, Pascal s'en est aperçu, il a une belle longueur de vue ce garçon, ça me fait chaud au cur._


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

Ca percute vite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

- Si seulement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> - Si seulement...


... ma tante en avait ; je l'appellerai Tonton...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

- Je pense que dans 3/4 heure je mange en tête à tête avec le paternel ... Ah ben il est là !


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que dans quelques heures , je n'aurai plus d'ordinateur . Je pense que je vais m'acheter ce MacBook mais alors le reflex quand l'aurais je ? Il faut mieux que j'ai un reflex ca me permettra d'aller mieux en photographiant ma vie . Je pense que je me prend trop la t&#234;te ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je pense que je me prend trop la tête ...



Ah ouais?
Tu me diras sur des sujets aussi vitaux, c'est normal.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> - Je pense que dans 3/4 heure je mange en tête à tête avec le paternel ... Ah ben il est là !



« Mais 3 nuits par semaine mais Bon Dieu, qu'elle est pleine »


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> - Si seulement.


Si seulement.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si seulement.



Tu l'as dit.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que je vais m'acheter ce ptit 400D :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Ah...
Toujours dans la m&#233;taphysique?


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je pense que dans quelques heures , je n'aurai plus d'ordinateur . Je pense que je vais m'acheter ce MacBook mais alors le reflex quand l'aurais je ? *Il faut mieux que j'ai un reflex ca me permettra d'aller mieux en photographiant ma vie .* Je pense que je me prend trop la tête ...


Quand je pense que tu l'écris déjà....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah...
> Toujours dans la métaphysique?



Plus haut encore, plus haut...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je pense que je vais m'acheter ce ptit 400D :love:


Je pense que tu te gourres de fil. On est pas dans "l&#224;, maintenant&#8230;".


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je pense que tu te gourres de fil. On est pas dans "l&#224;, maintenant&#8230;".


ben...

Ca d&#233;pend un peu de quel point de vue on se place, &#231;a...


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ben...
> 
> Ca d&#233;pend un peu de quel point de vue on se place, &#231;a...


Je pense qu'il devrait demander conseil dans un fil photo, plut&#244;t.... 
C'est vrai, vu le ton de sa phrase; il h&#233;site encore un peu... je pense.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je pense qu'il devrait demander conseil dans un fil photo, plutôt....
> C'est vrai, vu le ton de sa phrase; il hésite encore un peu... je pense.....


Ah non! &#231;a fait 3 ans qu'il demande conseil dans le forum photo.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah non! &#231;a fait 3 ans qu'il demande conseil dans le forum photo.


Ah mais c'est pour &#231;a!

C'est dans p&#233;riph&#233;riques qu'il faut aller pour ces trucs l&#224;!


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah non! &#231;a fait 3 ans qu'il demande conseil dans le forum photo.


Je pensais aider mon prochain...
Au temps pour moi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2007)

Planquez vous, v'la BackCat... 

Faites comme si on avait une conversation s&#233;rieuse...

Mmh... Alors toi sinon Ed, tu penses que tu crois au libre-arbitre ou bien?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Planquez vous, v'la BackCat...


Backcat? Je pense que c'est un bien meilleur mod&#233;rateur qu'Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais aider mon prochain...
> Au temps pour moi...


Bon. On va faire une petite pause jusqu'au prochain du m&#234;me type  Effectivement, c'est sur cette phrase d'une orthographe absolument impeccable que je me permets de penser en mon for int&#233;rieur &#8211; ce qui, vous le remarquerez, n'est pas sans cons&#233;quence &#8211; que ce fil a v&#233;cu. Malgr&#233; quelques soubresauts de g&#233;nie de nos scribes talentueux habituels, la mayonnaise n'a pas pris et malheureusement, le n&#233;ant de certains ne s'est pas rempli. Rude constat, il est vrai, mais je ne d&#233;sesp&#232;re pas.

Les amis, la fin est proche, la lutte continue dans le prochain fil introspectif qui ne manquera pas de se pr&#233;senter plut&#244;t trop t&#244;t que plus tard 

Tenez bon !


----------

